#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-15
<snap-l> Good evening
<jjesse-home> evenin
<jjesse-home> whats the weather like on the east side of the state? we had some massive wind come through about 2 hoursago
<snap-l> Wow, the Windows 8 box looks like a nervous breakdown
<snap-l> http://www.staples.com/Pre-Sale-Windows-8-Pro-Pack-for-Windows-1-User-Boxed/product_990157
<snap-l> http://www.staples.com/Pre-Sale-Windows-8-Pro-for-Windows-1-User-Boxed/product_990156
<rick_h_> yea, lots of wind and on/off again rain
<rick_h_> but pleasant temp, had the garage open for some tool sharpening time just now
<snap-l> http://mefistofelis.bandcamp.com/
<snap-l> I feel for their parents
<snap-l> I hope they practice more.
<snap-l> http://www.musicmanumit.com/2012/10/a-creative-common-debate-121014-music.html
<snap-l> Discussion with me about the -C and -ND debate from Creative Commons, and why I think they're still relevant. Also we talk about the public domain.
<rick_h_> well I had give up hope anyway, but still :( http://goo.gl/RpYnQ
<snap-l> Yeah, unfortunately it was a niche product
<snap-l> but saying it's too big is stupid.
<snap-l> when Amazon has a 10" in the works.
<snap-l> er, not Amazon, Samsung does.
<brousch> Ug, Monday
<rick_h_> pretty much
<snap-l> Good morin
<snap-l> Wow, that was messed up. :)
<brousch> Ah damnit. I'm a dumbass. Next Monday the GRWebDev is having a meeting. The topic is different kinds of hosting and related stuff, and I didn't even ask jcastro_ if he'd like to come talk about Juju and Charms
<jcastro_> it's ok
<jcastro_> I don't have a car anyway. :)
<snap-l> jcastro_: correct yourself
<jcastro_> I need money
<snap-l> We're going to drag you out to talk about 12.10 at the next MUG
<snap-l> and I'd hate to have to rent a helicopter.
<jcastro_> oh that's fine
<snap-l> jcastro_: Think you could make it out, or do you need someone to pick you up?
<brousch> No car? In Michigan?
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, it's like being in Michigan without a car. Sacrilege.
 * snap-l notes that when he was working at home, we were a one-car family
<snap-l> had to borrow my parents car to get places when JoDee had the car.
 * snap-l found a label called "Open Metal Records"
<snap-l> http://openmetalrecords.weebly.com/
<rick_h_> bwuhahahaha https://twitter.com/widox/status/257890758235938816
<rick_h_> widox: looks good!
<widox> rick_h_: :D thanks
<brousch> I should just pain those on
<brousch> paint
 * dzho contemplates remapping minecraft movement to hjkl
<rick_h_> dzho: you can't ever go wrong with vim-like shortcuts...never
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h_> lmfao https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A5Q73juCYAEJrF2.jpg
<rick_h_> if that's real...
<snap-l> I go faster than the speed of light whenever I eat at taco bell
<brousch> I save energy and just travel faster than the speed of smell
<snap-l> greg-g: btw: not sure if you saw, but I talk about the CC -ND / -NC clauses in the latest Music Manumit podcast.
<snap-l> http://www.musicmanumit.com/2012/10/a-creative-common-debate-121014-music.html
<greg-g> oh yeah, I saw, but didn't listen
<snap-l> I think it turned out pretty well. Made the case for keeping -NC and -ND for a while longer
<greg-g> well, then that's not very good at all! </troll>
<snap-l> heh
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> We also dip into the Public Domain
<jcastro_> rick_h_: nice
<jcastro_> so, it rained
<jcastro_> and my lawn started settling
<jcastro_> I have like, place to fill up now
<rick_h_> jcastro_: cool
<rick_h_> jcastro_: was going to bug you to hit up the woodworking meeting thurs but looks like something came up :(
<jcastro_> I can't tell you how excited I am to have to buy my first ... wheelbarrow
<rick_h_> lol
<greg-g> jcastro_: DUDE!
 * greg-g is jealous
<rick_h_> those things are pricier than you think!
<snap-l> This too shall pass
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/u/0/116120911388966791792/posts/i1vT9YBGMXm
<jcastro_> rick_h_: I saw
<jcastro_> I recommend doubling up
<jcastro_> and selling the extra one to your friend(s)
<rick_h_> jcastro_: hah!
<greg-g> what is the project?
<rick_h_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8dgjquv39fyxkl/dn1068-bedside-table.pdf is the project
<rick_h_> brousch: ^^
<rick_h_> paid for plans so don't want to share them in public G+
<rick_h_> so going to do a pair of those
<rick_h_> but made with hand tools
<snap-l> nice
<greg-g> very cool
<brousch> their wood looks fake
<rick_h_> it's cherry
<rick_h_> aged cherry is nice, but the wife wants walnut
<rick_h_> with white maple for the top/drawer top
<rick_h_> <3 combining walnut and maple https://www.finewoodworking.com/assets/uploads/posts/3946/WalnutMaple_Chest.jpg
<brousch> So your philosophy is automate all the computer things, but hand-tool all the wood things?
<rick_h_> heh, pretty much. Need to build things with my hands in my spare time
<greg-g> sounds fair
<jcastro_> hey snap-l
<jcastro_> https://www.linux.com/news/special-feature/linux-developers/650969-30-linux-kernel-developers-in-30-weeks-chuck-lever
<jcastro_> boom
<jcastro_> he's local to MI
<snap-l> Oh, very cool.
<jcastro_> go get him craig
<brousch> rick_h_: What is this freetime you speak of?
<rick_h_> brousch: when the boy goes to bed
<rick_h_> though actually I've been letting him come out with me
<rick_h_> using hand tools he can be in the shop, but it's distracting so not a lot of work gets done
<greg-g> good point re hand tools
<greg-g> (and the boy can be in there, versus highly dangerous spinning blades of death)
<jcastro_> the boy
<rick_h_> yep, the boy
<greg-g> Rowan is going to need a hobby like wood working (something he can concentrate heavily on with his hands)
<rick_h_> greg-g: http://ubuntuone.com/5IiJVxkZusrNYJdwoEWt6t
<rick_h_> I got a little bench for him to use, has a little vise and gave me a small dead blow hammer to bang on
<rick_h_> only trouble now is that he sees me working with hand saws and that one's a two person use tool for him. Don't let him run around wit those
<greg-g> rick_h_: that is a great photo
<rick_h_> my wife's got a couple on the camera of him sitting on the bench 'helping' me in my shop apron sawing some parts.
<greg-g> awesome :)
<brousch> Hehe big helper
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-16
<snap-l> orning
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> ugh
<snap-l> That good, eh?
<jjesse> happy tuesday
<rick_h_> yea, that good
<snap-l> rick_h_: Sorry to hear that. Anything we can do to help out?
<rick_h_> snap-l: naw, boy got up too early and starting to come down with something so just ugh
<snap-l> Oh, no fun
<snap-l> Hope he feels better soon
<rick_h_> https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/pull/191 is freaking cool though :)
<rick_h_> going to be a busy CHC tomorrow
<snap-l> rick_h_: That is awesome. :)
<jrwren> https://github.com/yaronn/wcf.js  <--- lame
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, that's just crazy crap
<jrwren> its fail on so many levels it makes me sad.
<rick_h_> but hey, someone needed enough to spend the time writing it
<rick_h_> I don't have to touch it
<jrwren> but not just sad, angry and upset that this is the state of our industry.
<jrwren> its very disappointing
<rick_h_> :(
<jrwren> maybe i've been living in rainbow and unicorn land for long enough now that I forgot how dumb the world is :)
<snap-l> Ugh, why?
<jrwren> i'm not sure. I expect more from people I suppose.
<snap-l> jrwren: It's probably one of these "we haave to support X" things
<rick_h_> someone working in a MS shop wants to write what he sees the cool HN kids are using :P
<rick_h_> "It'll be super fast"
<jrwren> no no, MS is pushing node.js HARD.
<snap-l> I'm sure nobody wakes up in the morning and says "y'know what the world needs? WCF in js"
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, they did a ton of work with those guys to get it running on windows
<jrwren> no no, i'm even OK with taht.
<jrwren> what bugs me is the person who wrote it is ignorant of soap and not using xml concat.
<jrwren> WCF as he wrote it is just MS's soap library.
<jrwren> it would be like writing a basic node.js module to talk to apache axis, using only the basics of soap, but being so ignorant of what you are doing that you call it node axis instead of node soap.
<rick_h_> the article is kind of whatever, but this graph is freaking amazing from the github perspective: http://jakevdp.github.com/figures/author_count.png
<rick_h_> and this is interesting with the MS store http://goo.gl/RKAOB
<rick_h_> heh, for snap-l https://twitter.com/mitsuhiko/status/258227604925054976
<brousch> Linux and Android will be the only places where you can install and run the software you want
<jcastro_> I am glad they're locking it down
<jrwren> more opportunity for someone to take over with freedom
<jcastro_> actually I was thinking from a quality perspective
<jcastro_> have you ever seen a laptop from best buy? It's garbage
<jcastro_> they install all this junk
<brousch> Now they can make all the junk non-uninstallable
<brousch> Like apps that come on non-rooted phones
<jrwren> true, crapware is shit.
<jrwren> i don't see this as solving that.
<jrwren> desktop mode can still have endless crapware
<rick_h_> if you think this is going to stop crapware...well think again
<rick_h_> they'll just do something like verizon did with their own android app store at first so they could load their android phones with crap
<rick_h_> grrrr...bigger screens same dippy resolution http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/16/study-average-display-size-climbing-on-all-devices-except-for-mobile-pcs/
<rick_h_> and with that I'm done with RSS catch up time between code reviews ...
<brousch> I moved up from 14" 1440x800 to 14" 1600x900 with this laptop
<snap-l> brousch: Dear God, Lotus 1-2-3 R5?
<snap-l> rick_h_: Thanks for that. :) (re: Excel)
<brousch> yessir
<brousch> And the only thing I have found that can read it, other than itself, is Ms Excel
<snap-l> jcastro_: They'll just bake in the crap-ware like my phone
<brousch> So I have an Excel spreadsheet that links into Lotus, then I can get info out of the Excel spreadsheet into Access
<snap-l> so they'll have some form of OS spin that adds the shit back
<snap-l> brousch: You just hurt my head.
<jcastro_> snap-l: yeah but MS can control that
<jcastro_> it's just they preferred the money to the user experience in the past
<jcastro_> and now people hate that
<rick_h_> man I hate computers for normal people
<rick_h_> FIL gets a virus, best buy says $400 to clean it up, jsut spend $600 for a new computer
<snap-l> jcastro_: And i don't trust Microsoft to keep it that way. They've capitulated in the past to follow the $$
<rick_h_> gets a new computer (because he has a freaking virus) and it won't get on the wifi
<rick_h_> best buy says it's a crappy acer, just take it back and get a different computer
<rick_h_> now he's two new computers in, comcast can't get his 'email working' on the new one and all because he got a dippy virus!!!
 * rick_h_ must stay out of it...don't want to drive down there ... ugh
<jcastro_> wow, he's using comcast email? nice!
<rick_h_> there's what people hate, forget just some crapware on their pcs, they don't know anything about it tbh
<snap-l> Or my BIL's wife who hosed up her machine with some dippy coupon program
<rick_h_> yea, the old 'I can't change my email address because everyone has this one' thing
<rick_h_> normal people + computers suck
<jcastro_> hook him up with gmail with the pop slurping
<jcastro_> oh hey
<jcastro_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloudserver-r-framework-charms
<jcastro_> can you try to supercede this BP?
<jcastro_> it oopses for me
<rick_h_> hmm, no option to for me
<rick_h_> I'm not almighty in LP, have to hit up ops
<jrwren> rick_h_: msft's app store is more like apples, not like android. You can't make your own store. So crapware is unlikely in the "Modern" winrt environment.
<snap-l> jrwren: I'll believe it when I see it
<snap-l>  If MS was really concerned with overall quality, they might have reigned in some of their OEM licenses
<jjesse> the surface RT will proablly have bloatware preinstalled but i think the store itself will be cleaner
<snap-l> This feels more like the Nintendo "Official Seal" methodology as opposed to the Atari 2600 crap-fest
<snap-l> Which was sold as some form of platform quality control, but was really about getting Nintendo a cut of every sale
<snap-l> and allowing them censorship capabilities
<snap-l> Guarantee the moment Cygwin doesn't get approved is the moment when RMS writes a giant "I WAS RIGHT" blogpost
<snap-l> And where Apple would get a quality pass because of their past idiosyncracies with the iPhone store and "overall platform hegenomy", Microsoft will get no such comfort.
<snap-l> s/hegenomy/hegemony/
<snap-l> Dear Kobo Customer,
<snap-l>                                                                                                            
<snap-l> This notice is to inform you of a recent settlement by the State Attorneys General related to a lawsuit
<snap-l> +brought against publishers regarding eBook pricing. We are providing notice to our customers about your
<snap-l> +ability to receive a credit as a service to our customers.
<snap-l> I won the eBook lottery!
 * snap-l wonders what $.32 book I'll buy on my Kobo
<greg-g> rick_h_: congrats on the pull request for bookie rss support :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, will have to clean it up some but nice to get a good pull request on there
<rick_h_> especially since I've been a lazy butt on it lately
<rick_h_> though to be fair I asked about RSS support and I got that no one was really interested in it :P
<greg-g> heh
<jrwren> jjesse: how could surface rt possibly have bloatware?
<jjesse> MS installs it?
<jrwren> ah, that is likely
<jjesse> why does my phone have bloatware like Golf that i can't uninstall
<jrwren> that is usually the carrier, not google, AFAIK
<greg-g> right
<jcastro_> my carrier installs nothing on my phone. :)
<brousch> Who is your carier?
<jcastro_> tmo
<jcastro_> I am being coy though
<jcastro_> I bring my own device
<jcastro_> I am sure they ruin the phones they sell directly
<greg-g> for jrwren https://plus.google.com/photos/103629448373144540352/albums/5799986305683711425/5799986309960389570
<jcastro_> hah
<greg-g> :)
<brousch> Do you get that a lot greg-g?
<greg-g> brousch: all the time
<snap-l> hah
<snap-l> brousch: If we had the release party on Saturday, would you be able to make it?
<snap-l> jcastro_: Same question.
<jcastro_> I have a commitment at 3pm
<jcastro_> for about 3 hours or so?
<brousch> snap-l: No, I can't do Saturday
<snap-l> jcastro_: It would be after 6pm
<snap-l> brousch: Sunday? :)
<brousch> Unsure
<brousch> I'll check
<jcastro_> snap-l: yeah probably
<snap-l> jcastro_: OK. So you could make Satrday afer 6pm
<jcastro_> yeah
<brousch> snap-l: I've just signed myself up to give a talk at GRWebDev on Monday. I'm going to have to bug out no matter what the day
<snap-l> brousch: Bugger.
<snap-l> OK, thanks for the update. )
<snap-l> :)
<brousch> Sorry :(
<snap-l> No cookie
<brousch> I'm hoping for a West MI Ubuntu release party in cooperation with the WMLUG as usual
<snap-l> That would be cool.
<rick_h_> jcastro_: bug report on your blog when I shared teh juju gui link
<rick_h_> "if you're" on the right sidebar
<jcastro_> whoa!~
<jcastro_> thanks, fixed. regenerating and deploying
<rick_h_> heh
<brousch> I'm so proud of myself. My first bug report on Python http://bugs.python.org/issue16255
<Blazeix> brousch++
<brousch> Oh, and we got Fabric running on Android, with a monkeypatch to work around that bug
<rick_h_> brousch: awesome!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-17
<rick_h_> jcastro_: ping
<jcastro_> rick_h_: pong
<rick_h_> jcastro_: pm
<snap-l> Man, fuck flash
<brousch> In the neck
<brousch> Where did they find a sea cow to moderate?
<brousch> Wow, totally wrong channel
<rick_h_> ummm...yea
<snap-l> brousch: Ouch
<brousch> Yeah, I am a scrub
<brousch> I will blame the Dragon's Milk
<Blazeix> it does not seem wise for Romney to be pushing oil and coal.
<snap-l> This is a sideshow
<snap-l> Interrupting cow
<snap-l> Obama just needs to give Romney enough rope to hang himself
<Blazeix> seriously. moderator needs a mute button.
<snap-l> Wow, loaded question
<snap-l> Wow.
<snap-l> Romney sounds condescending on this women in the workforce issue
<Blazeix> "you know what this cabinet needs? some babes"
<snap-l> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that
<snap-l> And by glad, I mean that's pathetic.
<Blazeix> ... "they're going to be so anxious for workers they're going to be happy to hire women"
<Blazeix> that could have been better phrased, perhaps.
<snap-l> Damn, that's a heavy question
<snap-l> Tapdance
<Blazeix> hah, i have the exact opposite comments.
<Blazeix> weak fluffy question, and romney actually answered it
<Blazeix> ...maybe our streams aren't synched :)
<snap-l> No, he did answer it, but that was a tapdance
<snap-l> It was a tough question
<snap-l> But he executed
<rick_h_droid> wahoo he scores!
<rick_h_droid> oh wait... wrong event
<snap-l> Hah
<rick_h_droid> :-p
<Blazeix> oh god, now that was an even weaker question
<snap-l> Blazeix: Yeah, but easy to whiff
<snap-l> You were born abroad. That doesn't make you a fucking immigrant.
<rick_h_> upvotes please http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4662528
<snap-l> No account, unfortunately.
<rick_h_> boooo
<Blazeix> voted
<snap-l> Why hasn't Obama solved the entire middle east problem
<brousch> Yeah, I mean if anyone can solve it, it would be a Muslim like Obama
<snap-l> hah
<snap-l> And he did a mid-east tour to let folks know we weren't going to turn the whole damn region into glass
<Blazeix> ok, i like this moderator
<Blazeix> is the moderator often armed with transcripts of speeches? that should be a thing, if not.
<snap-l> I think she has people on staff to handle this
<snap-l> I'd be surprised if she isn't wired.
<snap-l> COol, Obama can cure people too
<brousch> The Obamessiah
<snap-l> BAM!
<Blazeix> yikes, romney is losing to both Obama AND the moderator
<snap-l> I wish these questions didn't sound like letters to the editor / Santa
<Blazeix> i think they populated the audience with a bunch of librarians
<snap-l> hah
<Blazeix> and that guy from the brain trust or whatever
<snap-l> "Erm, I'd like to know your opinion on, erm, the DC comics reboot, and if you think the transition of The Oracle back to Barbara Gordon / Batgirl disempowers disabled folk"
<Blazeix> snap-l++
<brousch> snap-l: I have no idea what you're talking about
<snap-l> brousch: Neither do I. :)
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Gordon
<snap-l> Oh fuck
<brousch> TL;DR
<snap-l> brousch: Your loss
<brousch> Ignorance is bliss
<snap-l> I'm going to ask a tough question. DO you enjoy top or bottom?
<snap-l> Please tell us something we didn't know.
<brousch> Stupid question
<snap-l> Yeah, this is pretty silly.
<snap-l> I'll get everyone up
<snap-l> God, I want to punch this band's website.
<snap-l> http://www.moskeo.com/
<rick_h_> kind of cool, street view of a DC http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=avP5d16wEp0
<brousch> Washington DC?
<brousch> That's a lot of servers
<rick_h_> from http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/10/ff-inside-google-data-center/all/
<snap-l> Well that was fun
<snap-l> UPS shut down hard, with just a single tone
<brousch> heh
<snap-l> I'm sure it protected me from something ,but I'm not sure what.
<brousch> Or the battery is going bad
<snap-l> possible
<rick_h_> ah USPS, my old friend https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400110200881515599448
<snap-l> OK, just had my machine suspend for no reason
<brousch> USPS tracking is useless
<snap-l> I think my UPS is acting up
<rick_h_> I just love that it said it would be delivered the 15th
<snap-l> wonder if it's related to a four-legged friend of mine.
<rick_h_> and still says it
<rick_h_> snap-l: ooh, kitty chewed cords are fun
<brad__> anyone else in here listen to Wdet?
<snap-l> On occasion
<rick_h_> nope
<brad__> any idea what happened to marketplace at 6pm ?
<rick_h_> only radio is 97.1 for my sports fix otherwise it's streaming/podcasts/etc
<snap-l> brad__: No idea. They seem to have nixed it
<snap-l> I've been listening to it on SiriusXM until my subscription runs out
<snap-l> nullspace: I noticed that as well. I know 91.7 is still playing it, but at 6:30pm
<nullspace> that sucks, so I get to hear all thing considered repeat the news twice instead of hearing about economic news, lame
<snap-l> But frankly it got me to subscribe back to the podcast feed.
<snap-l> WDET's been really schitzo re: their schedule
<snap-l> Ever since they made the big move to pull Ed Love from weekdays, that really soured me on the station
<nullspace> I have a script to pull and splice news articles and the mornign report podcast in the morning
<snap-l> from the podcast feed?
<jrwren> that google data center isn't nearly as awesome as I would have hoped.
<snap-l> jrwren: It's only because Google doesn't want to show you their hovercars
<snap-l> self-driving
<snap-l> That's for a future Google-IO
<jrwren> i agree.
<jrwren> the very power efficient data centers are trade secret. the big guys are keeping it to themselves
<snap-l> I think there's some benefit to sharing notes on this, though
<rick_h_> yea, the end of the article brings it all to light
<snap-l> You don't have to show everything
<rick_h_> now that they've got the next gen DC going up they can show off last gen
<rick_h_> "here, let's open source win95"
<snap-l> rick_h_: ++
 * rick_h_ needs to be medicated today 
<rick_h_> come on CHC...is it quitting time yet?
<jrwren> the things in this wired article are things which were known publicly 10 yrs ago.
<jrwren> use water, keep the server room warmer, use batteries instead of traditional ups.
<rick_h_> right
<rick_h_> but they got to see it, they street viewed the DC
<rick_h_> there was general info, but not pics
<rick_h_> "pics or it didn't happen"
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> i see.
<snap-l> Does anyone know of a good comparison between Windows CPU and Linux CPU scheduling that I can pass along to someone
<jrwren> but i wonder if they have inovated even more.
<snap-l> rick_h_: Three guesses why. ;)
<rick_h_> but yea, the temp stuff has been known for a while
<jrwren> rick_h_: which linux scheduler, there are numerous ones.
<rick_h_> snap-l: oh you've got to be kidding me...scheduler? FIX THE FING CODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrwren> maybe https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Completely_Fair_Scheduler ?
<snap-l> jrwren: Just a broad overview
<rick_h_> hulk rick says "SCHEDULER NO FIX BROKEN A$$ CODE"
<jrwren> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheduling_%28computing%29 then? compare section 3.1 to 3.4.3
<devinheitmueller> There are a variety of different scheduling algorithms under Linux.  That said, whatever the problem is is almost certainly *not* the scheduler.
<rick_h_> devinheitmueller: yea, you'd have to know/see this crap if it's what I think it is
<jrwren> no no, snap-l just wants to point something out to a windows person
<rick_h_> pile of crap on top of crap on top of crap
<devinheitmueller> (and if the person doesn't know how the Linux scheduler works compared to Windows, he/she is certainly not qualified to blame the scheduler)
<rick_h_> no, clearly they've maxed out the 64GB of ram windows machine and hoping a 64GB linux machine will run faster
<jrwren> i don't think anyone is blaming the scheduler
<snap-l> Well, the problem is that OpenSSH on the Windows machine is becoming unresponsive
<rick_h_> oh I bet someone is...living in NC
<jrwren> the first problem is openssh on windows.
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> Previously one core was dedicated (how, I'm not sure) to openssh
<snap-l> and now even that is not enough
<devinheitmueller> Does Windows even support dedicated CPU affinity?
<jrwren> zomg, processor affinity on a process?
<jrwren> devinheitmueller: fuck yes it does.
<devinheitmueller> Well, I know you can do a per-process affinity, but I didn't realize you could dedicate a processor exclusively to a single process.
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: I know as much about Windows scheduling as a 8 year old boy knows about girls
<snap-l> they exist, and they're icky.
<jrwren> watch a few russinovich presentations if you want to learn about NT Kernel stuff like this.
<devinheitmueller> Lord.  If you're dedicating an entire CPU to openssh, you're doing somethign wrong.
<devinheitmueller> I've actually done NT kernel development, and have been reading sysinternals since the early 2000's.
<jrwren> by CPU you mean core, right? so if it is a 64core server, only 1 core isn't so bad to dedicate.
<jrwren> but you certainly DO NOT NEED TO DO THIS
<snap-l> I think it's cores, yes
<snap-l> It's an Amazon EC2 instance
<snap-l> so it's virtual, whatever it's using
<jrwren> ec2 instance, there is your second problem :)
<snap-l> jrwren: I think that's problem #5, frankly.
<devinheitmueller> Is openssh *completely* unresponsive?  Or is responsiveness just poor?
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: It's not responding to outside requests.
<rick_h_> all he probably knows is that he can't init a new ssh connection
<devinheitmueller> At all?  Or just slowly?
<snap-l> I tried it yesterday and was unable to get it to ack anything
<devinheitmueller> Firewall problem?
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: Unlikely
<devinheitmueller> Well, it's EC2, so it's not unheard of.
<snap-l> unless the windows firewall somehow gets triggered
<rick_h_> ec2 has auto firewall based on security setup
<devinheitmueller> If you get onto the box, do you see OpenSSH listening on the port via netstat?
<devinheitmueller> Also, if you tcpdump, do you see the TCP handshake completing?
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: will pass along, but I have no direct access to this machine
<snap-l> just passing along postulations
<devinheitmueller> Yeah, jumping to the notion that it's a scheduler problem seems like a real stretch.  Much more likely to be some sort of networking problem.
<snap-l> frankly, this would be on a Linux machine
<snap-l> if it were my baliwick
<brousch> This is pretty cool. An Android app with Python embedded in the APK, and a full screen gui https://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/gyrotest-PythonAPK.apk
<brousch> I think all of the pieces I need are there
<snap-l> Release party information: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-michigan/2049/detail/
<snap-l> Hopefully this will work out for most folks.
 * snap-l is hoping to delegate the release party planning to someone else in the near future.
<snap-l> If you're planning on attending (even if you're undecided) please RSVP.
<snap-l> Want to have an accurate count if possible.
<brousch> snap-l: You need to leverage your Canonical employee friends ;)
<jcastro_> and by friends he means rick
<snap-l> jcastro_: We've been leveraging on rick_h_
<snap-l> He was like a proto-jcastro
<snap-l> But now that the real thing is back in Michigan... ;)
<rick_h_> what are we using me for?
<jcastro_> I see what you did there
<jcastro_> well, I will be close to the Ypsi brewery
<jcastro_> finally. Good to see openiduser626 join  us.
<rick_h_> grrr this sim/att crap is annoying as $#@$@#
<snap-l> jcastro_: You're also close to the Ypsi library
<snap-l> where they have a fireplace.
<snap-l> Fortunately nowhere near Farenheit 451
<greg-g> ba dum ching
<brousch> snap-l: Was your release party tweet supposed to have a link?
<snap-l> brousch: It's from identi.ca
<snap-l> so no, no link
<greg-g> brousch:  http://identi.ca/event/10bd74ea-e454-430f-883e-e24364193567!!!!!
<snap-l> Just sent another one with the link
<greg-g> er
<greg-g> brousch:  http://identi.ca/event/10bd74ea-e454-430f-883e-e24364193567   !!!!!
<brousch> ah
<lmorchard> I'm still not sure why I'm "openiduser626" or how to fix that
<brousch> you look like lmorchard to me
 * waldo323_ registered
<lmorchard> On here I don't, or at least not to me: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-michigan/2049/detail/
<lmorchard> Though launchpad.net thinks I'm "lmorchard"
<brousch> Pidgin says you're lmorchard
<lmorchard> Yeah, but I'm talking about that event page, like jcastro_ mentioned
 * rick_h_ is going to bomb att soon
<brousch> Ah, now I see
<lmorchard> Far as I can tell, there's no way for me to affect that name
<snap-l> lmorchard: Do you have your full name set in your launchpad profile
<lmorchard> As far as I can tell, yeah: https://launchpad.net/~lmorchard
<snap-l> Yeah, not seeing anything off
<snap-l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+filebug
<snap-l> Post the link of your bug in here, and we'll see it gets attention
<lmorchard> I think there might be existing bugs, my fuzzy memory tells me
<lmorchard> I seem to remember this being an issue for me when I first registered a year ago :)
<rick_h_> bwuhahaha, ATT support person that says it won't work...it works boom!
<snap-l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/574049 <- lmorchard, please say this bug affects you.
<snap-l> There's a link at the top that should ask if it affects you.
<lmorchard> It sounds like it affects me, but I did in fact login from launchpad.net
 * lmorchard clicks the link
<snap-l> Danke
<brousch> snap-l: I'm setting up a west MI event now
<snap-l> brousch: Awesome!
<snap-l> Do you have edit perms to add it to the calendar?
<brousch> I can add it to the events
<brousch> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-michigan/2051/detail/
<jjesse> did ubuntu release while I was out and about today?
<brousch> I don't think so
<jjesse> just saw some weird announcements on my feed
<brousch> snap-l: I'll advertise it tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-18
<greg-g> brousch: I don't get the mandarin tweet
<Mneumonic> Hi everyone.  Never even knew there was a channel for Michigan Ubuntu users until tonight.
<snap-l> Hey Mneumonic, welcome!
<Mneumonic> Glad to meet other Michigan Ubuntu users.  It seems that nobody around here has even heard of Linux
<snap-l> Where abouts?
<Mneumonic> I'm currently in Clawson
<snap-l> Ah, very cool
<Mneumonic> to be fair, i only recently moved back to Michigan, so I don't know many people in the area to know if people use linux or not :p
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> Yeah, there's a thriving linux community here
<Mneumonic> very awesome!
<snap-l> THere's also a Michigan UNIX Users Group which has a heavy Linux bias
<snap-l> http://mug.org
<Mneumonic> it even has a podcast?
<snap-l> One of the MUG members has a podcast, called Saturday Morning Linux Review
<snap-l> actually, several folks are on that show.
<Mneumonic> That is great!  I am always looking for new linux podcasts.
<Blazeix> snap-l: ah-hah! i knew i wasn't crazy http://linux.die.net/man/1/pkg-config
<Blazeix> about this
<snap-l> rick_h_: http://identi.ca/notice/97406686
<brousch> Crazy Cat People from the sound of it
<rick_h_> snap-l: :P
<nullspace> yawn
<brousch> Rick's Ranting Raving Ringtail Racoon is Ubuntu 13.04
<rick_h_> :P
<brousch> Wait, Raring, not Raving
<brousch> I realized last night that I have no urge to install 12.10. I feel like Kubuntu 12.04 is really damn good on my desktop and 12.04 servers are all I need
<brousch> I might sit on this for 2 years
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm sticking with 12.04 for now
<snap-l> There's no compelling reason for me to switch right now
<snap-l> though I need to get $WORKMACHINE to 12.04
<brousch> I'm running only 10.04 and 12.04 right now
<snap-l> I have 11.10 at work
<snap-l> haven't had the desire to screw up my machine quite yet. :)
<rick_h_> web app integration not pulling you in? AMZ buying from unity?
<rick_h_> :P
<snap-l> rick_h_: The only thing really pulling me in is the software render for Unity
<brousch> Unity does not excite me at all
<snap-l> And that's nice for VMs
<brousch> My VMs are all servers or Windows
<snap-l> rick_h_: I chalk up the AMZ integration as Mark's version of "One more thing" ala Steve Jobs
<snap-l> except his "One more thing"s tend to be features that send the community into a tailspin
<snap-l> right or wrong
<nullspace> gah no marketplace morning report podcast this morning, wtf
<brousch> Oh great, now rick_h_ can lint our code right from the web http://lint.io/
<rick_h_> watch out
<jrwren> hail ringtail!
<jrwren> err, wrong hail homenym ?
<jrwren> err, wow, I cannot spell
<jrwren> Blazeix: what about pkg-config?
<snap-l> So is this new version of Ubuntu going to root through garbage, and get cantankerous when you try to shoo it away?
<snap-l> jrwren: Was trying to remember it's name.
<jrwren> brousch: move to 12.10, the opentack stuff is much more refined. this is the release that really gets it right.
<brousch> I don't need openstack stuff
<brousch> I am small
<jrwren> you need it, you just don't know it.
<brousch> What are you, Steve Jobs?
<jrwren> certainly not
<snap-l> Y'know, I never saw Steve Jobs and Jay Wren in the same room together ever
<snap-l> hmmmm
<rick_h_> you're supposed to use lxc and juju and build yourself a sputnick laptop
<rick_h_> and enjoy the new improved unity with more shiny
<snap-l> I swear, people must think we just make shit up
<rick_h_> damn, sputnik I fail
<jrwren> whoa, Bill Hill died of a sudden heart attack.
<jjesse> yeah i saw that, it sucks
<jjesse> recently posted a blog entry on his new startup if i remember correctly
<jjesse> in case anyone cares the Kubuntu official release is up for downloading
<jjesse> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<jrwren> oh, we are official now? i wondered why i didn't have many updates :)
<jjesse> at least kubuntu is official
<jjesse> for a download
<jjesse> the do-release-upgrade bits haven't flipped for me
<brousch> jjesse: Let me know if anything blows up
<jjesse> brousch, will do
<jrwren> make sure you aren't pointing to lts only
<jrwren> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  should say Prompt=normal, not lts
<jrwren> and I think every lts upgrade changes this back to lts
<jrwren> so you need to change it to normal after every lts reelase.
<rick_h_> brousch: http://mindref.blogspot.com/2012/10/python-web-pep8-consistency.html now this guys will really get you
<snap-l> Wow, that's a brilliant metric
<snap-l> So, when are we moving to wheezy.web?
<brousch> Django beats PYramid!
<jrwren> those metrics are foolish
<jrwren> i sure hope no one makes decisions based on them.
<greg-g> I love the image associated with this article (haven't read the article yet):
<greg-g> http://opensource.com/life/12/10/david-eaves-says-we-should-use-soft-skills-manage-communities
<rick_h_> brousch: I don't get that. 10709 > 3627 + 266 + 1398
<rick_h_> he says pyramid += chameleon + webob
<rick_h_> ah, but this is per LoC in the graph
<greg-g> Why Geeks Love Wood: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/2506016/highlight/27427
<greg-g> rick_h_: ^^
<greg-g> can't hear him very well, but, yeah
<rick_h_> greg-g: heh, just watching my new DVD that came in the mail today over some soup for lunch http://blip.tv/popular-woodworking-videos/build-a-sawbench-with-christopher-schwarz-8211-trailer-4320520
<greg-g> rick_h_: what's the purpose of the triangle cutout on the top bar?
<greg-g> brb, call
<snap-l> brousch: http://identi.ca/event/ef358f4c-021c-4eca-b457-c815b41b5dff
<rick_h_> greg-g: it's for taking a board (say 6" wide by 5' long) and 'ripping' it down it's length. Say, into two 3" wide by 5' long boards
<rick_h_> it helps the two parts stay supported as you cut down the middle there
<greg-g> rick_h_: oh, so you put that bench under the long board the long way and cut down the center of the longboard?
<rick_h_> greg-g: right
<greg-g> sweet
<greg-g> I have my grandpa's old wood working toolbox at my parent's place. He was a carpenter (along with farmer) and built a couple houses.
<rick_h_> it's kind of cool. I bought some extra lumber from a guy last night
<greg-g> haven't had a chance to use them, yet, unfortunately, but I love his toolbox. It's a big heavy wooden box with levels and such for everything.
<rick_h_> he got laid off of work and ended up building kitchens for a couple of people while looking for work
<greg-g> he was definitely one of those awesome old guys from that era who could fix anything and make almost everything
<greg-g> nice
<rick_h_> greg-g: http://blog.lostartpress.com/2012/09/20/white-star-line-tool-chest/ kind of cool speaking of old toolbox stuff
<jrwren> greg-g: that could be you, if you wanted to be.
<greg-g> jrwren: honestly, I need to stop with all of my excuses and start working towards that
<jrwren> if it is something you enjoy, then do it.
<jrwren> me, I like the idea of it more than I like actually doing it.
<jrwren> i'll stick to my c-code and starcraft for enjoyment :)
<rick_h_> yea, my big goal/lesson this time around is to enjoy the work itself
<rick_h_> less than just trying to get the result
<greg-g> word
<rick_h_> because it takes for ever in spare time to get the thing and you end up getting all in your head with things not moving fast enough, etc
<rick_h_> this way they come out better because I'm taking the time to just enjoy the time in the garage, so doing almost all hand tools, no dust mask, headphones, just a box stereo in the corner of the garage
<greg-g> awesome
<rick_h_> smoser: is there an AMI for 12.10 out?
<greg-g> unfortunately, I picked the exact wrong city for this (well, along with NYC)
<rick_h_> smoser: not seeing it in the list http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/
<greg-g> yes yes, I need to move back
<rick_h_> greg-g: heh yea, you'd be surprised though.
<rick_h_> http://blog.lostartpress.com/2012/09/28/sam-cappo-a-woodworker-you-should-meet/ and on his blog http://planedetails.com/?p=104
<snap-l> greg-g: Just vent it into your neighbors house, and call it high fiber, all natural, vegan air.
<rick_h_> greg-g: and then there are guys that do the shared workspace thing for work space, though that's a lot less convienent
<greg-g> snap-l: :P
<greg-g> rick_h_: yeah, the shared space would be cool to learn at, though
<rick_h_> yea, definitely
<snap-l> greg-g: You'd pay good money for that at WHole Foods. ;)
<greg-g> actually, I could probably sell the saw dust (for cheap) to people doing composting toliets :)
<greg-g> (probably just give away, can't imagine others actually sell it)
<rick_h_> yea, some buy it to put into those hoppers that make the little wood pellets for fuel
<rick_h_> for mulch, some stuff keeps bugs away
<rick_h_> though some woods, like walnut, are bad for plants and you can't use
<brousch> Composting toilets?
<brousch> When there's a perfectly good sewer system in place?
<rick_h_> I stopped reading with composting, was enough for me :P
<nullspace> damn it mid day update podcast is delayed too, wtf is going on are their scripts messed up are the tubes clogged, or is this all being done by an intern with a hangover
<rick_h_> I vote hangover!
<nullspace> you'd think this whole thing would be automated...
<rick_h_> that takes someone that knows how to do it
<rick_h_> you know it's some intern in the corner that has to do it
<greg-g> brousch: / rick_h_ as someone who used a bucket in an outhouse with sawdust to cover each, uh, use, I can attest that the smell is practically non-existent. Plus, that stuff is AMAZING fruit tree fertilizer
<brousch> Please move out of the city to do those things
<greg-g> the bucket outhouse was in rural missouri, indeed
<jrwren> oh yeah, i wanted to watch Mark S.'s openstack keynote. was it recorded? is it posted on web?
<greg-g> uhhhhhhh
<greg-g> http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<greg-g> that's what I got when I went through the online ubuntu.com download process (and clicked that I don't want to pay now)
<rick_h_> jrwren: it was streamed
<rick_h_> not sure if it was recorded
<rick_h_> was cool to check out since he intro'd the juju gui
<brousch> Ubuntu isn't released until jcastro_ tells me it's released
<jrwren> greg-g: torrent?
<greg-g> haha http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=64&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<nullspace> intern comment got the podcast out
<rick_h_> nullspace: what podcast gets you all in a bunch?
<nullspace> APM marketplace
<nullspace> they have a morning and mid-day show
<nullspace> they usually get the podcast out pretty quickly, except lately it's gotten a little slow
<rick_h_> meh, it's a podcast
<brousch> You should express your anger in a sharply-worded tweet
<nullspace> yeah except they have a release time on the webpage
<nullspace> brousch: already did, it got the wheel turning
 * rick_h_ is always impressed with how big a dvd file actually is :/
<brousch> 4GB
<snap-l> Yeah, DVDs are good sized
 * snap-l had an idea to have the record companies use FLAC files on DVDs for their next format
<rick_h_> I got thinking "I'll just rip this dvd and backup the iso to s3 so I have a copy...boy that's taking a while to dd...1.5GB...this is going to take a while to upload to s3
<snap-l> but it appears they would rather go with DVD-Audio (which is dead), SACD (which is copy-protected by having no devices on computers that support it) or Blueray Audio
<brousch> rick_h_: Do you use a client to upload to S3?
<rick_h_> brousch: no, just a .py script
<brousch> Maybe something that can do it in chunks
<rick_h_> 2.2GB ugh
 * rick_h_ needs more upload BW
<rick_h_> heh, upload it on my 4g mifi...go fast but use my whole month's BW allotment
<brousch> geez
<greg-g> rick_h_: thoughts on the anarchists tool chest book?
<rick_h_> greg-g: It's on my list to get to, but currently backlogged with the jointer and cabinetmaker and some stuff on the shakers
<rick_h_> Since I work out of my garage I'm more interested in hanging tool cabinets and such than a toolbox that'd take up floor space atm
<greg-g> ahhh, good point
<rick_h_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ui9i4map2owz6vv/2012-10-13%2020.52.04.jpg
<rick_h_> though I am getting my hand tool collection into shape :)
<greg-g> ok ok, back to work, enough wood pron videos
<rick_h_> :)
<brousch> rick_h_: S3 multipart upload http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/uploadobjusingmpu.html
<rick_h_> brousch: cool yea they support it
<rick_h_> just my little python script using boto doesn't do it that way
<brousch> Fix it!
<rick_h_> dude, I didn't even get done with bookie rss feeds last night
<jrwren> snap-l: there is no next format.
<smoser> rick_h_, i think that is somewhat deprecated . i hate that they did that. i'll poke around a bit.
<smoser> rick_h_, https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/release/
<rick_h_> smoser: thanks
<rick_h_> smoser: yea, I had to look I know they changed it up a bit but had a guy in an irc channel asking and figured they'd be somewhere
<snap-l> jrwren: Yeah, CDs are pretty much the defacto standard for physical media
<snap-l> Though SACD has a foothold in Classical
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-19
<jjesse-home> wow update slowed way down
<jjesse-home> must be everyone home from work and the tiger game doing updates :)
<jjesse-home> and something must have crashed cause i can't switch between windows now
<jjesse-home> and have no dash
<snap-l> pro-tip: If you call my house, and I don't answer, it's likely because I don't recognize th number. If you don't leave a message, I will not call you back
<greg-g> pro-tip: I don't have a land line. If you called one thinking it was me, it wasn't.
<snap-l> I have received two phone calls from the same number
<greg-g> snap-l: I've gotten a few of those from some 206 number lately
<snap-l> Also, pro-tip: If you have to look me up in the phone book, chances are I'm not answering the phone
<derekv> ohhai
<jjesse-home> i get a lot of phone calls on my cell w a boat horn and then an offer for a cruise
<dzho> jjesse-home: yup, got those for a while, too.
<dzho> I set the ring tone to "silent" for those numbers.
<jjesse-home> my cell phone is my work phone so i get all kinds of unkown numbers calling it
<jjesse-home> so its a pain when i answer it
<rick_h_> greg-g: http://uploads.mitechie.com/sawbench_dvd.iso warning big file :)
<greg-g> rick_h_: w00t! thanks :)
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> ug
<brousch> We lost power at 3:30pm yesterday. I came back at 7 and started things up, but forgot to do an integrity check, so I had to go back in at 6AM to fix crap that broke
<rick_h_> that sucks
<brousch> 3rd outage in  less than a week
<brousch> OH man, no CD ISO for ubuntu 12.10?
<rick_h_> nope, 800mb dvd I think or usb it up
<rick_h_> but finally no 64bit vs non 64bit
<brousch> Desktop recommends 32bit still
<brousch> server still fits on 12.10
<brousch> ug, fits on cd
<brousch> Kubuntu image is even bigger
<brousch> wow, the background on this page was crazy slow http://xubuntu.org/
<snap-l> pro-tip: calling my house at 8am is also not acceptable
<rick_h_> snap-l: get out the vote!
<snap-l> Epecially on a morning where both J and I didn't get much sleep, and had finally gotten back to sleep
<snap-l> and on a morning where I work from home, and could sleep in a bit, and where J could also sleep in
<brousch> Any time after 7:30 is fair game
<brousch> Get up, slacker
<snap-l> brousch: I'll tell this person that you're the new contact.
<brousch> That's fine. I wake up at 6
<snap-l> And you're on the west coast, and get home late
<snap-l> call after 11pm Pacific
<brousch> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<brousch> 10pm is my bed time
<snap-l> TIME TO LOCK IN YOUR WINDOWS 8: http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Oct-0-2012/win8preorder19/index-landing.html
<brousch> woohoo!
<brousch> There was a thread on the local small business Windows group about Office pricing and availability for the various Win8s. It was insane
<snap-l> Yeah, you need a program just keep them straight
<snap-l> "This is the Windows for folks who need more than the student version, but would rather not pay for all of the features of the professional version"
<snap-l> "This is the Windows for folks who need the features of Professional, but don't want to shell out the money for Enterprise, which has all of the features that you'd really want in Professional"
<snap-l> "This is the version of Windows for the family of four who doesn't want to settle for a minivan"
<snap-l> "WIndows Cupholder edition"
<brousch> Also the ARM vrsion of Windows which can only run new programs
<nullspace> morning all, so what's the good word on 12.10?
<snap-l> It's out
<nullspace> yep, but what kinda changes can I expect? is boot time better?
<snap-l> I think most of the changes are pretty transparent: unity performance updates
<snap-l> Python 3 migration
<snap-l> Better openstack support
<snap-l> Those are the biggies tthat come to mind.
<brousch> Better boot time? My Kubuntu 12.04 starts in like 10s
<jjesse> don't forget amazon searches showing up in you dash
<snap-l> Removal of Unity 2D in favor of just using the software render pipeline
<snap-l> jjesse: I was conciously avoiding that. :)
<snap-l> Frankly it's a moot point to argue
<nullspace> brousch: on an ssd? sure but on a regular spinnig drive?
<snap-l> It's yet another nit for folks to pick at, regardless of their real feelings on the issue
<snap-l> nullspace: if I didn't have so much crap launching on boot, I'm sure my machine would be 10s
<snap-l> but I'm running a Squeezebox server, imap server, etc.
<brousch> ouch, 3d software render sounds painful on old computers
<snap-l> brousch: It works OK in a VM
<jjesse> brousch, i did the upgrade yesterday and had no problems
<jjesse> brousch,  used it all last night w/ nothing breaking
<jjesse> on the kubuntu side
<snap-l> brousch: If you were using UNity 2D, you already were using it
<brousch> cool
<snap-l> just not directly.
<snap-l> especially if you were using the desktop in a VM
<brousch> I don't have Unity of any kind running anywhere right now
<rick_h_> http://victorpalau.net/2012/10/19/nexus-7-raring-to-go-to-copenhaguen/
<rick_h_> can have unity running on there :P
<brousch> How do mouseover menus in the top bar work with a touch interface?
<rick_h_> I don't know, but part of unity's mission has been to prep for multiple device form factors like this so must work somehow
<brousch> You have more faith than I
<jjesse> how do i install ubuntu on my nexus?
<brousch> jjesse: Come on now, I've covered that at half a dozen user group meetings :P
<jjesse> ah well i keep missing it
<brousch> http://linuxonandroid.org/
<snap-l> If any of you folks are interested in security (firewalls, network security, etc.) please let me know
<krondor> snap-l:  I am, though 'interested in security' is pretty broad
<snap-l> brousch: That's about all of the specifics I have at the moment.
<snap-l> Security Administrator (4+ years experience in maintaining security walls/devices and network traffic)
<krondor> ah gotcha, not that kind of interested
<snap-l> krondor: Yeah, sorry. We don't have anything like "designing portable crypto-cubes to keep the internet and prying eyes at bay"
 * snap-l makes a note to design portable crypto-cubes
<snap-l> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1757.html <- hah
<krondor> snap-l:  this idea intrigues me.. I'm thinking like IBM's holo cube stuff + encrypted volumes and an ssh key passing docking device with yubikey support for pin code
<greg-g> rick_h_droid: I'm having trouble with that iso download, I tohught it was the coffee shop wifi, but even from my colo'd server it is dropping out every now and then
<greg-g> are you serving from your mifi? ;)
<rick_h_> greg-g: :(
<rick_h_> no, that's from S3 directly
<rick_h_> Amazon S3 that is
<greg-g> huh, interesting
<greg-g> well, I'll let it think on it for a while
<rick_h_> yea, wouldn't have expected it to be an issue. I can try to stick it on another network I guess. Pull it to a colo server
<rick_h_> <3 pulling to my ec2 instance with wget getting 25MB/s transfer lol
<rick_h_> eta 2.0min
<rick_h_> for a freaking 4.2GB file
<greg-g> I'm getting 22k/s :/
<rick_h_> ouch
<rick_h_> well in 40s can give you a link off the server hosting bookie, still ec2 but not on S3
<greg-g> eta 5days ;)
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://bmark.us/static/sawbench_dvd.iso try that
<greg-g> weird, my colo
<greg-g> 'd server won't go over 30k/s
<rick_h_> greg-g: :( still can't get it
<greg-g> but here at the coffee shop I'm getting 615
<rick_h_> 615k?
<greg-g> and now down to 400ish
<greg-g> heh, my "/second, yeah" didn't come through, obviously
<greg-g> and, to be clear, it's actually a big K
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> ok cool. So not the server then
<greg-g> right, my colo oddness
<rick_h_> yea sorry, normally things are pretty quick out of my s3/ec2 stuff
<greg-g> not your fault, sorry i thought it was
<jjesse> from the command line, how do i do a do-release-upgrade from 12.04.1 to 12.10?
<jjesse> as do-release-upgrade gives n new release found
<jjesse> do i have pass a do-release-upgrade -d?  though i though that was for the dev release
<greg-g> the LTS might not like being upgraded to a non-lts?
<brousch> maybe -p
<rick_h_> jjesse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades
<jjesse> thanks Ric
<jjesse> rick_h_,
<jrwren> jjesse: i mentioned it after you left last time.
<jjesse> jrwren,  thanks sorry i missed it
<jrwren>  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  should say Prompt=normal, not lts
<snap-l> http://www.techdirt.com/blog/innovation/articles/20121019/08002820762/ftc-offers-50000-to-whoever-can-come-up-with-way-to-stop-rachel-cardholder-services.shtml <- who is with me
<snap-l> ?
<brousch> What's your idea?
<greg-g> I'm in
<brousch> All of the ones I come up with involve physical harm
<greg-g> step 1: burn all.... oh, brousch stole my idea
<snap-l> WEll, the main problem is how the phone system currently works. It's similar to mail servers in that you have good and rogue servers all talking to each other
<greg-g> right, so, basically, they're asking for a spam "solution."
<snap-l> what you need is some way of figuring out which is which with the phone system.
<greg-g> There's a worksheet for that.
<greg-g> http://craphound.com/spamsolutions.txt
<snap-l> Yeah yeah, I know.
<greg-g> that is the beauty of the open internet
<greg-g> we can all participate
<greg-g> any cure will require people to be able to have a  "mark this caller as spam" function
<greg-g> effectively
<greg-g> option 1) move everyone to Google Voice
<brousch> That should be easier than email addresses
<snap-l> Problem is I can't reliably determine who xx-xxx-xxxx is without caller ID
<snap-l> and caller ID can be forged.
<brousch> There are fewer phone numbers
<greg-g> right
<greg-g> spammers also forge from: fields all the time
<greg-g> but we have the X-headers that give us real info, what is the analog for phones?
<brousch> The frickin phone company knows who is calling who
<greg-g> ATT surely knows
<greg-g> right
<greg-g> so, simply a number you can call that is a "please mark the last person who called me as a spammer, please"
<snap-l> You also deal with everybody'sd favorite L word: legacy.
<greg-g> I like my idea there
<greg-g> Did you receive a spam phone call? Call this number right afterwords and ATT/whoever will log it as a spammer
<greg-g> but, that requires user participation, and that doesn't scale, nevermind
<greg-g> though, I wonder how far it could get
<brousch> Appify it
<snap-l> Well, it's also like the DO Not Call LIst
<snap-l> which on the surface is a great idea, save for folks who flaunt that they're not using it
<greg-g> brousch: snap-l there's an app that lets you take pictures of junk physical mail, and it will automatically remove you (if it can) from their lists.
<greg-g> similar thing
<brousch> snap-l: Your OMC challenge: find something like this in CC http://dopethrone.bandcamp.com/
<greg-g> brousch: snap-l OK, the uber privacy invading option. An app that connects to your phone provider account, lets you scroll through you call history (outgoing/incoming) and report certain calls as spam. Easy/intuitive interface to any smart phone user.
<greg-g> the phone companies need to play along, though, the crux of any idea. ugh
<brousch> The app would actually be pretty easy, at least on Android
<greg-g> yeah
<greg-g> the buyin on the telco side though.....
<greg-g> snap-l: maybe we could demo with Ting ;)
<brousch> Preventing false reports would be tough without telco
<greg-g> yeah, I'm gonna mark any call from any bill collector as spam ;)
<brousch> I mean totally false, like numbers that never called you
<brousch> Reporting your ex-wife as spam so her phone is taken away
<greg-g> oh, right
<greg-g> hehe, good idea
<brousch> I guess you could prevent it by checking that it was reported by a certain number of unique sources
<brousch> Until 4chan decides to mark the whitehouse as spam
<widox> greg-g: talking about paperkarma? it works good!
<brousch> greg-g: I might take a stab at the client as an exercise in android-python27 and the Android aPI
<greg-g> widox: yeah! that's what it is called, I forgot
<greg-g> brousch: sweet
<greg-g> seriously, I think we should pitch this to Ting
<greg-g> they have a meetup here in SF on .... uh... lemme see
<greg-g> oct 26
<snap-l> greg-g: I think they'd need Sprint's permission to make something like this work.
<greg-g> damnit, I can't make it, I have a dinner in Mountain View that night :/
<snap-l> I think part of the problem is the cobbled mess of regulations that make up our phone company of today.
<greg-g> snap-l: def, but I know that if Craig, Greg, and Ben ask Sprint for this, they won't even look at our email. But maybe if Ting asks
<snap-l> Worth a shot, since bot Craig and Greg are current customers
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> and I'm adding Carrie, and maybe her parents
<greg-g> (to my account, to save money for all involved)
<snap-l> Yeah, I added my FIL to get him off of Tracfone
<greg-g> they'r eon Verizon, hella expensive
<snap-l> And I think I piqued JoDee's interest.
<snap-l> We're paying $100 a month for JoDee's phone
<greg-g> fuck me
<brousch> Oh nice. The bug I found in Kubuntu 12.04 at the bug jam last year is reported as fixed in 12.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/945805
<snap-l> for something she essentially uses as a web browser.
<snap-l> brousch: Very cool
<snap-l> and e-mail and messaging
<greg-g> alright, mosying home
<snap-l> greg-g: Have fun moseying
<brousch> I thought they killed off mosey
<greg-g> Entropy isn't what it used to be.
<brousch> Is that a physics joke?
<greg-g> why yes, yes it is
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-20
<rick_h_> greg-g: any luck getting the dvd down?
<greg-g> rick_h_: still going, from the bmark site
<greg-g> eta 50 minutes
<greg-g> (for some reason my wget -c didn't actually continue when I got home)
<rick_h_> :(
<greg-g> sorry man, if this is racking up a bill, let me know
<greg-g> rick_h_: ^
<rick_h_> greg-g: no, not a problem
<brousch> what are we pirating?
<rick_h_> brousch: my sawbench dvd
<rick_h_> woodworking stuff
<brousch> ah
<rick_h_> http://blip.tv/popular-woodworking-videos/build-a-sawbench-with-christopher-schwarz-8211-trailer-4320520
<brousch> my wife used to watch some show like that on pbs
<brousch> http://www.newyankee.com/
<rick_h_droid> yea norm there
<jjesse-home> so for a little flashback i just downloaded and setup a kubuntu 5.04 install
<brousch> jjesse: nice
<brousch> i used gnome back then
<jjesse-home> yeah its a bit wierd looking at KDE 3
<jjesse-home> also having a hard time w/ the installer working.. no way to install from the live session
<brousch> jjesse-home: I see your Kubuntu 5.04 and raise you 4.10 official CDs https://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/1019122158.jpg
<brousch> Naked people on the cover, of course
<jjesse-home> brousch: mine are around some place just can't find them... and i will concede the arguement... until i take a 5.04 and upgrade it all the way to 12.10
<brousch> I don't think that will work
<brousch> The repos are gone
<jjesse-home> really?
<jjesse-home> thats a bummer
<brousch> maybe if you have all the cds
<jjesse-home> packages.ubuntu.com/hardy exists
<brousch> LTS
<jjesse-home> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/hardy/
<jjesse-home> thats what i need right?
<brousch> That is 6.06, but you need 5.10
<jjesse-home> ah hrmm... jaunty isn't on the lsit
<jjesse-home> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/
<brousch> You can go 6.06 to 804
<jjesse-home> and then from 8.04 to the next lts
<brousch> right
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://plus.google.com/u/0/116120911388966791792/posts/4CXndihwin7 for ya
<greg-g> rick_h_: dude, there are so many cool little tricks you can use when doing hand tools
<greg-g> anywho, its late, g'night
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning...not sure on the good so far
<brousch> rick_h_: It's Saturday! It has to be good
<snap-l> Howdy
<snap-l> So, the brewery won't take a reservation tonight
<snap-l> because of the game
<snap-l> WIll try to get there early to see if we can squeeze in or something
<snap-l> but also thinking of alternatives
<snap-l> Afternoon
<brousch> yessir
<brousch> just played some LEGO walk the plank
<rick_h_> jcastro_: looks like I'm getting my saw from the guy direct tomorrow
<rick_h_> jcastro_: thanks for being the backup plan
<rick_h_> snap-l: oh is that tonight? thought it was going to be tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-21
<derekv> like, i want a sit-stand workstations setup
<derekv> -s
<derekv> but
<derekv> i don't care about haveing an entire desk that raises up
<derekv> i hardly even need a desk
<derekv> i find it silly
<derekv> i just need a place for keyboard, mouse, monitors
<rick_h_> derekv: the other thing to think about is the fold up table top
<rick_h_> I almost did that before I bought my geekdesk
<rick_h_> or even something like http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mcpace/the-stand-up-desk-kit
<rick_h_> http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/379/language/en-US/Default.aspx are kind of cool
<rick_h_> http://www.squidoo.com/folding-wall-mounted-desk is kidn of the flip wall mount I mean
<rick_h_> but I will say I consider my geekdesk worth every penny
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah, the release party was tonight
<snap-l> thought you were busy, so didn't make too many noises about it
<rick_h_droid> yea didn't get back from baptism party until 7pm
<rick_h_droid> I just thought the party was tomorrow
<rick_h_droid> told jcastro I thought it was doh
<snap-l> jcastro_ and Jill made it out
<snap-l> jcastro_: Dude, did not realize what happened with Queensryche. Apparently there's now two bands under that moniker?
<rick_h_droid> ah that's good then. Would have hated to mess it up for them
<tony-smlr> The Sunday Morning Linux Review Podcast is Live!  http://www.youtube.com/user/tbemus?v=IZKUSyj_wqY
<snap-l> good morning
<derekv> rick_h_droid: so on the desk thing yea I found geekdesk a bit later it is at least priced better relative to another company i was looking at
<rick_h_droid> derekv yea and if you just get the legs you save a bunch. I just out s solid core door on top
<rick_h_droid> cuts over 100 off of it
<derekv> I have a vision of a system that mounts on a pole, the wall or the ceiling and you can move it around, tilt it etc, with keyboard, mouse trays on independant arms and a decent number of monitors
<derekv> there's a company tnat makes a system that is a pole then you buy monitor mounts and keyboard mounts etc for it
<derekv> not cheap though ... its not like having a desk surface is a problem, it just seems unneeded
<rick_h_droid> yea once I got mi
<rick_h_droid> monitors on arms it's nice to have dual displays and sucj
<rick_h_droid> just stand up and sit down easy without changing or moving things on the desk
<derekv> yea so I thought the easy thing is to get the geekdesk and then some monitor arms for dual monitors
<derekv> any monitor past 2 can just sit on its own stand
<derekv> the arms could give any extra height and some tilt if I want it
<rick_h_droid> yea true. just they clear the desk, make room for the dock under them etc
<derekv> gah
<rick_h_> gah?
<Blazeix> gah.
<derekv> gary bernhardt's tweet that the entire process model, kernel, and language (all of them) is broken for distributed systems
<derekv> then he tweets that fist thing is to replace everything with bytcode
<rick_h_> :)
<derekv> and i threw up a little
<rick_h_> yea, gary you have to follow with a salt-lick of salt
<rick_h_> <3 usb3
<rick_h_> backing up the system to prepare for reinstall wheee
<rick_h_> can backup my whole system faster than download that iso
<derekv> do you think he's not serious or just into bad ideas?  ive never watched his screencasts but i saw him at strangeloop
<derekv> he was advocating for disruptive change
<derekv> so i was curious what his ideas might be
<derekv> i'm finding likely that while perhaps disruptive change is good, he's not the right guy to direct it
<rick_h_> he's just ecentric
<rick_h_> he has good ideas, but is also in an ideal world
<rick_h_> and has lots of time to do this kind of researchy idealogical type stuff
<derekv> yea
<derekv> lets build the second system, lets make it ... perfect
<rick_h_> man, are there any good movies :/
<rick_h_> right, and make it my vision of perfect
<rick_h_> I mean the guy's spent time ripping apart the ruby language to fix things that bug him
<rick_h_> it takes a special person to go into that
<rick_h_> smart, crazy, etc
<derekv> frankly i'd like to be in that position
<rick_h_> yea, it's cool in some ways
<derekv> thats one career outcome i'd call santisfactory
<rick_h_> but I honestly like building things
<derekv> you need a mix of both
<rick_h_> so I don't think I could spend that much time in the low levels of that stuff without going a little nuts
<derekv> yea .. afk
<rick_h_> but yea, I'd love to have time to really just tinker and see what comes of certain things more than the 'what's required to get x project done' way
<derekv> a lot of time gets waisted by people getting overly idealistic or academic
<derekv> but it is insignificant compaired to the time waisted by all the times people put up with something thats wrong because fixing it isn't required to get x project done
<derekv> i need some chow
<derekv> bbl
<derekv> caffiene
<derekv> i love it
<derekv> i'm afriad I'm going to have to give it up at some point, I can tell it effects me differently then it used to
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> I go through waves with it
<rick_h_> and the delivery mechanism
<derekv> yea maybe i should just stop mainlining it
<derekv> people get the wrong idea when they see all the tracer marks
<brousch> I am off it
<brousch> Now it makes me sweaty and gives me angina
<derekv> http://superuser.com/questions/124336/mac-os-x-keyboard-shortcuts-for-terminal <- derek makes another mark on the "to not buy macbook again" column
<derekv> so
<derekv> its hypocritcal coming from me because i've never been able to settle with one eviroment long enought to really learn its full potiental , like shortcuts etc
<derekv> and customize it
<derekv> but with the work , pair programming thing
<derekv> makes it impossible
<derekv> the obvious solution if it were not for having to deal with work computers would be to customize all my stuff
<derekv> so I could mess with terminal on mac, or just not use mac, or install zsh and customize that
<derekv> nvm
<derekv> i don't know what my point is
<derekv> I think it was that I'm frustrated by the three way trade off between working with others, customizing and optimizing your enviroment, and working in different enviroments
<derekv> Another aspect is the desire to fix up my home work space
<derekv> but I probably won't spend more than 5 or 10 hours a week using it
<rick_h_> meh, script and git repos and customize your crap to be effecient
<brousch> If everyone would just use Eclipse this wouldn't be a problem
<brousch> Damn Detroit http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/10/21/michigan-police-investigate-series-shootings-involving-cars-on-busy-roads/?test=latestnews
<brousch> rick_h_: It may be my imagination, but the ubuntu-michigan membership I just approved seemed to go much faster than before
<rick_h_> brousch: must be a good day :P
<brousch> I haven't done it in months, so I will blame you for the new speed
<rick_h_> brousch: excellent, send a message to my boss please
<rick_h_> he'll wonder how my UI work on private projects effected user approval, but I'll take it
<brousch> darn
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-14
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> phew
<cmaloney> Sitting at the Emergency room w/ J's dad
<rick_h_> :/ ok?
<rick_h_> or tbd?
<cmaloney> tbd
<cmaloney> Don't think it's anything serious ATM
<jrwren> yuk, that does not sound fun.
<jrwren> here is to quick exit and return home, cmaloney
<cmaloney> jrwren: Thanks. Unfortunately that didn't happen.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: hope all went well and got a good night's rest.
<brousch> OMG the Nook Color has CyanogenMod 10.1.3 available
<cmaloney> Well, they kept him overnight
<cmaloney> didn't get home until after 1am
<cmaloney> Not well rested, but otherwise OK. :)
<cmaloney> Thanks for asking. :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: :/ glad to hear it's ok
<cmaloney> Thanks.
<cmaloney> Dry Ice bomb?
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> erica is freaked out now since I'm heading west this weekend
<cmaloney> Tell her it could be worse: you could be driving
<cmaloney> Almost got rammed this morning when stopping quickly to avoid running into someone
<rick_h_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/10271127533/in/photostream/ lol
<cmaloney> What happened there?
<rick_h_> sorry, was uploading the phone pics from this weekend. It was halloween weekend at the campground so the boy is "Robin Hood" with his "Maid Marrian"
<rick_h_> Erica can't believe the boy talked her into it.
<cmaloney> Looks like Woodstock. :)
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> I can. He's a charmer
<rick_h_> oh, you'll love this. So we're at the playground and he's going up the netting and down the slide over and over
<rick_h_> and there's parents watching/etc
<rick_h_> well, there this rather attrictive mom, in a bat-lady costume, watching her daughter and michael starts going "Look at me, look. I can climb up. Look at how fast I climb up"
<rick_h_> and it took a second for her to realize michael was addressing her. It's not "Hey Daddy, look at me climb" it's "Hey prettiest lady in the playground look at me"
<rick_h_> so hard not to start laughing
<cmaloney> Hah
<jrwren> really good read: http://emptysqua.re/blog/python-c-extensions-and-mod-wsgi/
<jrwren> why is python gzip so bad?
<jrwren> can I write cat f | gzip | cmd in python?  I don't think it is possible without writing my own block read loop, which is pretty terrible IMO
<jrwren> oh. its "fixed" http://www.enricozini.org/2011/cazzeggio/python-gzip/
<rick_h_> jrwren: there's that 3.2 carrot in effect
<rick_h_> and sucky
<brousch> 3.2 is old. 3.3 is teh hotness
<jrwren> yup.
<rick_h_> well, the 3.x carrot...you get updates
<_stink_> i'm sure i ask this every 6 months or so, but what are people using for unit testing in plain old python (like not part of a web framework or something)?
<_stink_> just unittest?
<_stink_> or is there something netter?
<_stink_> better
<cmaloney> We're using nose to run unittest tests
<_stink_> ok, cool
<_stink_> that does ring a bell
<_stink_> i love that this is an admission that i don't run unit tests
<cmaloney> but we're also just getting our testing legs after a long period of not-testing
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> It's like "Hey guys, where's the soap dispenser in the bathroom? I haven't seen it in over 3 months"
<_stink_> haha
<cmaloney> (alternately: oh yeah, whatever happened to that soap dispenser?"
<rick_h_> _stink_: unittest
<rick_h_> running with nose and nose-selecttests
<_stink_> awesome, thanks.
<jrwren> nose and a mix of just test_ functions in modules and unittest classes
<Chat8586> Hello?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-15
<cmaloney> brousch7: I have a feeling this next OMC episode is going to have a lot of doom in it
<cmaloney> Seems it's October, and time for people to take to the fields in bizarre rituals involving goats and chick'n Mc Nuggets
<brousch7> Excellent
<cmaloney> Man, I don't understand how this works
<cmaloney> I think I'm going to have trouble putting together an episode
<cmaloney> I dig further, and I find so much music that I don't think  it'll all fit in an episode
<cmaloney> And I find some amazing artists
<cmaloney> Da fuq: http://jugad2.blogspot.com/2013/10/bank-of-america-to-rebuild-tech-stack.html
<rick_h_> saw that one today. Go python go :)
<cmaloney> Now I'm torn
<cmaloney> BoA is evil incarnate
<cmaloney> they use Python
<cmaloney> eeeerrrr eerrr rrrrrrr meltdown
<cmaloney> Also, I have found great music. Please share this next episode.
<cmaloney> http://openmetalcast.com/2013/10/15/open-metalcast-episode-82-caught-in-a-loop/
<jrwren> cmaloney: don't be torn. BoA is still evil.
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> brousch created repository vibrationexplorer
<cmaloney> Sounds kinky
<brousch> pervert
<cmaloney> lmorchard: I can't believe how many people I know play cookie clicker
<rick_h_> that is pretty damn funny
<brousch> Although there were some questionable apps when I was checking to see if this existed already
<cmaloney> smart people. People who aren't usually ones to waste time.
<brousch> Do you get real cookies?
<cmaloney> No
<cmaloney> You spend time creating a cookie engine
<brousch> Well fuck that
<cmaloney> it's like playing Magic the Gathering against yourself
<cmaloney> (Or Dominion / Thunderstone)
<cmaloney> brousch: Downloaded the latest OMC yet?
<brousch> No. I am way behind
<cmaloney> I think you'll like this latest episode
<cmaloney> There's a whole label dedicated to Stoner / Doom metal
<cmaloney> And I play an entire segment of their stuff
<brousch> I can user more of that. Any sludge?
<cmaloney> http://discosmacarras.bandcamp.com/
<jrwren> any symphonic and/or operetic ?
<cmaloney> jrwren: That's next episode
<jrwren> sweet!
<cmaloney> I literally went from "oh God, it's going to be a funeral doom episode" to having a bunch of stuff for this and next episode
<jrwren> CC music along lines of Sonata Arctica and Xandria would be SWEET
<cmaloney> Crimson Blue
<cmaloney> http://www.jamendo.com/en/artist/438364/the-rinn <- The Rinn
<cmaloney> I've run into a few other ones. Will have to do some searching
<cmaloney> but yeah, there's a bunch of them.
<greg-g> cmaloney: you scared me, I read "it's goign to be a funeral doom episode" as being a reference to your weekend, but reading scrollback, everything is 'OK' (for various definitions, at least), right?
<mathomastech> is there a way to automate this in the irc.conf or weechat.conf? "/set irc.look.smart_filter on" I can do it maually in each individual channel I am in, but it doesn't seem to take effect when I but it in the irc.conf files.
<mathomastech> Basically, that command turns off the join and connect messages that spam my terminal :)
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yeah, dad-in-law is home
<cmaloney> Released him yesterday.
<cmaloney> So only a matter of time until he has to go back in
 * cmaloney thinks they released him too early, but oh well
<greg-g> :( suck
<greg-g> sorry man
<cmaloney> Thanks. No worries. :)
<jrwren> saucy is a bit of a letdown.  still setuptools 0.6
<jrwren> pbr it is!
<cmaloney> ugh
<jrwren> honestly, I kinda blame ubuntu on that one.
<jrwren> unless moving to current setuptools breaks older stuff.
<cmaloney> Oh, I thought you were going to drink PBR
<cmaloney> didn't realize it was something for setuptools
<jrwren> damn, and no pbr in precise
<jrwren> yeah, its openstacks attempt at dealing with setuptools b.s.
<jrwren> no doubt in large part to missing modern setuptools on most distros
<rick_h_> my guess is brazil because everyone loves brazil and you said it's not obvious so not going to guess US/UK
<cmaloney> mischan?
<rick_h_> oops, wrong channel lol
<cmaloney> Figured it might be something like that. :)
<rick_h_> "OK, a prize for the person who guesses this without looking at blog stats: what country has the most page views ofthe gui blog in the past 30 days? If you win, you have to tell me how the heck you guessed this country."
<rick_h_> from work channel
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'd pick Brazil
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-16
<cmaloney> http://social-distractions.com/ <- Apparently I'm syndicated here.
<jjesse> morning
<brousch> already?
<cmaloney> Good morning
<jjesse> brousch, yes it is already
<brousch> cmaloney: Here you go. Replace your streaming music things http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=raspyfi
<cmaloney> brousch: Looked into that
<cmaloney> first thing you need is an external DAC
<cmaloney> http://www.raspyfi.com/
<rick_h_> and this is why I won't let my wife drive the car/trailer around "I don't know what the speed limit was and I don't know how fast I was going. I don't look at my spedometer in traffic like that"
<rick_h_> *sigh*
<cmaloney> And all of my streaming stuff is well supported
<cmaloney> rick_h_: What happened?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: she got pulled over for speeding in a local construction zone :/
<rick_h_> and is getting defensive "I wasn't driving any faster than anyone else"
<cmaloney> Ouch
<cmaloney> Well, to be fair, I generally don't either. FWIW.
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> Man, I can tell you the speed limit of every road and where it changes from about anywhere I drive. I figured everyone kind of had that in their head
<rick_h_> and if it's a construction zone they usually make it a bit more obvious than usual
<cmaloney> Right
<cmaloney> I've caught myself doing 35 down 11mile during construction though
<cmaloney> so I can see both sides pretty well
<cmaloney> rational me: You should be paying attention to that sort of thing
<rick_h_> yea, I guess ride with my wife sometime. She's the sort that goes from anywhere between 60 and 80 on I75 for no good reason
<cmaloney> not-terribly-rational-me: If I'm following traffic, I should be OK
<cmaloney> Ah
<rick_h_> yea, but a construction zone? that makes me nervous I guess
<rick_h_> anyway, fun morning
<rick_h_> good news is her commute down there goes away come Nov
<rick_h_> so woot!
<cmaloney> That's good
<cmaloney> Yeah, construction zones make me nervous
<cmaloney> unless it's obvious they're not doing anything
<cmaloney> I'll note that most of the workers seem to be pretty brazen now that they're "protected"
<rick_h_> even then, technically a cop can sit there and double ticket you anyway
<rick_h_> heh
<cmaloney> Oh yeah
<cmaloney> I wish more of these sites wouold adopt the "45 when workers present" mentality
<rick_h_> yea, but then you get people slamming on brakes when they see workers
<rick_h_> anyway, fun stuff
<cmaloney> http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/10/java-update-plugs-51-security-holes/
<cmaloney> re: Oracle saying that OSS software as a whole is less secure and costs more to maintain, I would like to refer you to the plank in your eye.
<cmaloney> (and yes, I know OpenJDK is technically the foundation for Java 7 and 8)
<rick_h_> what was that? sorry, I think you mentioned someone from my /ignore o-r-a-c-l-e?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: waf widox I can't do CHC tonight. In-laws dinner instead :(
<cmaloney> Bring them to CHC
<rick_h_> you guys set for the same location? Or should I toss out a cancel?
<cmaloney> We can do the same location
<rick_h_> ok, will pub it like last week. sorry if space sucks
<cmaloney> no worries.
<cmaloney> If it really sucks, we'll bail and head out somewhere else
<trevlar> how did that starbucks work out last week? I won't be able to make it again this week either
<rick_h_> trevlar: it was tight, just for the 4 of us but we got a table for 4
<cmaloney> It was a little cramped
<rick_h_> trevlar: with me gone it'll free up space for someone :)
<trevlar> ah cool
<jrwren> i like how git has -p on command to ask me about apply diff hunks. anyone know of a way to do this outside of git?  like diff -r A B | patch -p --askme or something?
<widox> heh, I also can't make it tonight
<cmaloney> If Blazeix can't make it tonight, then I think we might be better off canceling. :)
<widox> aka waf --^
<waf> nope, can't make it tonight
<waf> giving that clojureclr talk i was mentioning at last week's chc
<rick_h_> ok, will repost with cancellations
<jrwren> blazix has no wife acceptance factor
<jrwren> for the record , B was a git repo, so waht I really wanted was cd B;diff -ur A .|git apply -p1
<waf> nor a python build system
<waf> which from what i hear, waf the build system is actually pretty nice.
<jrwren> why don't you have that?
<jrwren> like jenkins without that jabba?
<widox> hm, is this our first cancelled CHC?
<waf> ( https://code.google.com/p/waf/ )
<rick_h_> widox: other than a holiday one
<rick_h_> widox: I remember cmaloney being the only one at a couple though
<widox> rick_h_: ah, that's a pretty good record then :)
<widox> we are dedicated
<rick_h_> widox: yea, I think we've pretty much owned the regular CHC meet up for a while
<cmaloney> yeah, it's been pretty consistent
<jrwren> !!!  http://tomforb.es/adding-tail-call-optimization-to-python
<jrwren> this is sweet!  https://gist.github.com/orf/41746c53b8eda5b988c5
<brousch> jcastro rick_h_ other JuJuBees: There is a new devops meetup group starting in Grand Rapids. Would you be interested in speaking at it, and what would you need to make it happen?
<brousch> The group is backed by Atomic Object's non-profit arm, so it has some resources
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> that sounds awesome
<jcastro> send me a mail, jorge@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> cmaloney, thanks for that maiden stuff, it's basically awesome
<jrwren> brousch: i could present our non-juju system :)
<jrwren> amateur tip: don't debuild a python_distutils package in a venv :
<jrwren> ;]
<rick_h_> jcastro: let me know when that is/if you go. Maybe go out with you
<jcastro> k
<cmaloney> jcastro: Cool! Did you put it up?
<jcastro> not yet
<jcastro> I have a bunch of stuff I am putting up in the basement
<jcastro> but I am blocking on getting shelves, etc.
<cmaloney> I think the hard part is decidinig what side. :)
<jcastro> so it's in the "to hang up" pile
<cmaloney> heh
<jcastro> brave new world art is cooler
<jcastro> and I prefer that album
<cmaloney> yeah
<jrwren> debuild running lintian with no errors. whooo hooo!
<rick_h_> lies!
<jrwren> i didn't say anything about warnings :)
<cmaloney> bah
<cmaloney> That's like saying my house is clean because I haven't seen a spider in a week
<jrwren> its lintian, not spiderian
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-17
<cmaloney> Good evening
<jrwren> good evening.
<jrwren> anyone else maintain debs?
<jrwren> is it worth setting up sbuild?
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Hm, for some reason my cablemodem went out and didn't reset itself.
<cmaloney> Good morning btw.
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> Dude, sorry to hear you didn't get the leprechaun
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> I will be typing short as possible responses today
<rick_h_> *ow!*
<cmaloney> Yeah, no worries
<cmaloney> Only takes a second to have a bad day.
<rick_h_> I got nervous when the urgent care doc asked "Was it sheet metal? those things kill tendons..."
<rick_h_> "not my precious hands!"
<cmaloney> ouch
<cmaloney> #1: Thanks for that Doc.
<cmaloney> #2: Ouuuuuuuch
<rick_h_> heh, well fortunately missed all that. Superficial wound that just wouldn't stop bleeding
<ColonelPanic001> 'morning
<jjesse> so everyone rushing out to do a do-release-upgrade this morning?
<rick_h_> nope, all my stuff works
<jjesse> lol
<ColonelPanic001> oh, is that today?
<ColonelPanic001> crap
<ColonelPanic001> how did it get to be the 17th
<jjesse> yeah as my google+ feeds shows heavily
<ColonelPanic001> I want to like google+
<jjesse> what causes you to not like it?
<jjesse> (short version)
<ColonelPanic001> just never think to check it, really
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> at work we found we could move most of our off topic conversation to private circles there (gifs, silly discussions, etc)
<ColonelPanic001> I do love how they have everything so circle-centric
<ColonelPanic001> I made it harder for myself though - when it started, I wanted to keep things a little seperate, so I made a new gmail account just for that
<jjesse> and because of that circle-centric stuff most of the discussion is private and we comment w/ full snark etc
<ColonelPanic001> but now I have to switch accounts, etc. Not sure if I like it better this way or not
<cmaloney> Yeah, I've been using G+ over Twitter
<cmaloney> I like the convesations a lot more, and the threading is a godsend
<ColonelPanic001> I don't use twitter much either. Mostly just moniter some hashtags etc for "news"
<cmaloney> ie: no more "@foofiend: Yeah, that was the best part of the whole thing"
<ColonelPanic001> Maybe I'll try to check in on g+ a few times a day for a week and see if the habit sticks
<cmaloney> which now means I have to find the conversation that foofiend and barfoo had
<cmaloney> I find it helps to follow interesting people
<cmaloney> If you're into tabletop gaming I have a circle for you. :)
<cmaloney> (note: it's a lot of people)
<cmaloney> Shared two circles.
<ColonelPanic001> I've kinda always wanted to try out D&D or something
<ColonelPanic001> but there are two problems: 1) that involves other people, 2) I don't know anything about it other than the obvious.
<cmaloney> bbl
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> yeah, the other people bit can be the fun part.
<ColonelPanic001> and a visit to the dentist can be pleasent :P
<cmaloney> I like my dentist.
<cmaloney> It's the drilling I can't stand. :)
<cmaloney> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/oct/17/house-stenographer-sent-mental-exam-after-floor-ra/
<ColonelPanic001> heard something about that
<ColonelPanic001> sounds no more nuts than the elected people there, just more vocal
<jrwren> bootcmd: while ! curl -s http://myserver..../pubkey | apt-key add - ; do sleep 2 ; done  # what could go wrong?
<greg-g> jrwren: oh man
<jrwren> :)
<greg-g> I'll just go ahead and hijack the dns here....
<jrwren> its actually been working in production flawlessly.
<greg-g> who controls the dns/dhcp/etc on that box?
<greg-g> box/network, that is
<greg-g> isn't there a local (inside vlan) machine that could host the pubkey?
<greg-g> also, http? no s?
 * greg-g shakes head
<jrwren> lolz
<jrwren> you are PARANOID
<jrwren> its in ec2 or an openstack instance.
<greg-g> right, so easy way to own your machine
<jrwren> in the ec2 case, the immediate command before the curl is a resolvconf command to use our dns
<jrwren> for some definition of easy
<greg-g> that would never fly here at WMF (we're all hardware we own, anyways, 'cloud' as it is normally thought of doesn't make sense for a top 5 website)
<greg-g> we do have a pretty big openstack cluster, though, but that's only for community usage for things like bots/scripts
<greg-g> (they get a sanitize replica of our production dbs, for instance)
<brousch> Netflix isn't a top 5 website?
<rick_h_> cloud == flexibile computing resources any more. private is cool. doing cloud-based stuff forces you to be more build-able/agile in your deployment strategory that opens up a bunch of cool processes for testing/staging/and doing one off proof of concept development spikes
<jrwren> brousch: yeah! netflix!
<jrwren> i actually agree with greg-g.
<jrwren> netflix is throwing profit away by leaning on amazon so much
<greg-g> rick_h_: yeah, why I said "as normally thought of" meaning "pawn it off to some 3rd party like amazon"
<greg-g> brousch: pretty sure not, actually.... lemme see
<brousch> rick_h_: You've been drinking the JuJu, haven't you
<jrwren> openstack havana launched today with support for hardware. so your "cloud" isn't even necessarily virtual manchines anymore :)
<brousch> JuJuice?
<rick_h_> brousch: netflix isn't top 5 in traffic, just bandwidth
<greg-g> http://www.alexa.com/topsites not on list
<rick_h_> brousch: I have man. I"ve got a couple of really cool use cases that have sold me lately
<jrwren> rick_h_: really? what bands? and how wide  :)    calling out your pedantism :)
<brousch> greg-g: wikipedia is #6, not top 5!
<cmaloney> bands?
<greg-g> brousch: got-damn
<cmaloney> So now that Wikipedia is #6 you can do whatever you want.
<greg-g> HP CLOUD!
<cmaloney> But once you've kicked baidu and yahoo to the curb you'd better straighten up, mister
<cmaloney> no more cloud shenannigans for you
<greg-g> :)
<brousch> I actually had no idea it was that popular. I would've guessed top 25
<rick_h_> ah, and netflix is only tops in the US
<cmaloney> keee-ryst. Ordered something from a third-party seller on Amazon last week. They're just getting around to shipping it
<rick_h_> it's not in the top 5 worldwide
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, hate that. Spoiles the magic
<cmaloney> sent me a nice note, but didn't send me a mo-fo tracking number
<cmaloney> having a little bet that this domestic "DHL - USPS last mile" will get here later than several discs I have coming from spain
<cmaloney> that were shipped earlier this week.
<jrwren> you can down vote the seller.
<jrwren> i hate that too.
<jrwren> amazon fulfillment ftw
<cmaloney> Yeah, I can, but honestly they mentioned it'd take 7-14 days
<cmaloney> and frankly they're on schedule
<cmaloney> just was hoping it was more on the <7 days. ;)
<greg-g> brousch: well, Wikipedia is the first or second search result for just about everything :0
<greg-g> er :)
<brousch> What are you talking about? It's not even on the first page https://www.google.com/search?q=just+about+everything
<greg-g> well shit
<ColonelPanic001> :(
<jrwren> its before first if you use duckduckgo.
<jrwren> almost always a wiki link before search results. I love it.
<greg-g> jrwren: yeah, major selling point of ddg for me, too
<brousch> Why do you guys hate America? If you don't let the NSA view your searches the terrorists will win.
<tony-smlr>  SMLR is Live!  Video: http://www.youtube.com/embed/knQgZz3ngvw Audio stream: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<tony-smlr> We are also on #smlr
<cmaloney> cool
<gamerchick02> smlr?
<cmaloney> Sunday Morning Linux Review
<gamerchick02> awesome. wait. if it's Sunday Morning Linux Review... why is it live tonight?
<gamerchick02> comes out on Sunday morning?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-18
<gamerchick02> OMG i've not heard this commercial in forever: "Say hello to Christmas, say hello to Frankenmuth!!"
<greg-g> zing!
<greg-g> The membership of Ubuntu-Michigan (ubuntu-michigan) in the Verified LoCo
<greg-g> Teams (locoteams-verified) team has expired.
<greg-g> <https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-verified>
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> right after craig part'd
<cmaloney> Hah. That wasn't my intention. :)
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> Funny enough my machine locked up when I parted
<rick_h_> you were punished!
<rick_h_> 8/74 of 10GB used. Going to get my $$ worth from the mifi this month lol
<rick_h_> err 8.74GB
<cmaloney> Streaming video?
<rick_h_> actually no
<rick_h_> I think the big thing was the new phone. Downloading all your apps/etc onto a new phone was aroud 750MB
<rick_h_> but with the VA trip, and camping, and now hammering it for qa'ing a work thing just gotten up that hight
<cmaloney> Ah
<cmaloney> btw: I posted a story on my blog. :)
<rick_h_> I saw that and read through it. I think I skimmed too much because it went over myhead
<rick_h_> well, I got the story, but why you posted it went over my head
<rick_h_> did you write it then?
<cmaloney> I wrote it
<rick_h_> e.g. your personal work story
<rick_h_> aaahhhhhhh
<rick_h_> ok then cool
<cmaloney> Thought the first paragraph sorted that. :)
<rick_h_> normally your blog is a bit more...hate on stupid ebooks or something. Caught me off guard
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> Perhaps I should update my SEO
<cmaloney> keywords: hate ebooks
<cmaloney> new keywords: hate  stupid ebooks and stuff
<rick_h_> heh, ok. I guess I didn't follow at first run through that paragraph. I thought "oh a story you read, stuck in your head, drew/mike what?"
<rick_h_> now that I know more it makes sense. I'm having a Monday of a Friday so have to excuse me today
<cmaloney> No worries. :)
<rick_h_> and my finger is burning today. Typing for a living can be a @$#@
<cmaloney> Yeah, I hope it can get better soon
<cmaloney> If you need a softer keyboard let me know. :)
<rick_h_> no kidding, though I guess with next week being a very little typing week it's not horrible
<rick_h_> whoa, sasquatch sighting...guy with a BlackBerry in front of me at the coffee shop
<cmaloney> Ask him if his name is Wandering Bob
<cmaloney> According to "stuff my brother-in-law says" there's a guy "up north" called "wandering Bob"
<cmaloney> He lives in the woods (nobody knows where) and from time to time makes his way into town.
<cmaloney> He'll ask for a ride, and give you money for your trouble
<cmaloney> After shopping he'll take you to lunch
<cmaloney> and then wander off back into the woods
<cmaloney> I'm probably skewing some details here, bt that's the gist I got.
<cmaloney> Also didn't realize that everyone on the team would get the verification notice.
<cmaloney> But hey, no secrets. :)
<cmaloney> Great. Weechat lost my freenode password
<brousch> You don't have all of them in lastpass?
<cmaloney> There we go
<jrwren> poor cmaloney
<cmaloney> Just sent out a note to the mailing list. :)
<cmaloney> And as always: patches welcome. ;)
<brousch> I saw the group-no-longer-official email
<brousch> cmaloney: Good note
<cmaloney> Thank you.
<rick_h_> man, olark is hiring. That'd be fun.
<cmaloney> Yeah, they're good guys.
<brousch> Djangooooooooooooooooo
<rick_h_> hah, they need help see
<rick_h_> http://r.bmark.us/u/9d1d41ae10cabc !! I want one for my wife's car!
<rick_h_> stupid Google get kit-kat out the door with proper BT LE support
<jrwren> but... 1000 per share GOOG :)
<cmaloney> Damn you internet
<cmaloney> Humble bundle, bundle of holding, kickstarters galore
<cmaloney> and now Steam Weekend Sales?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-19
<gamerchick02> howdy all. who's upgraded to 13.10 i've not yet but i will next week.
<jrwren> i did, but just my home server.
<greg-g> I did a dist-upgrade on my debian unstable machines, does that count? :P
<jrwren> i dunno, did they make a release recently which would make unstable more unstable?
<ColonelPanic001> Shhh. We're not a real channel anymore
<brousch> Ubuntu MI Underground
<ColonelPanic001> \m/
<jrwren> lets run rhel
<ColonelPanic001> that'll show 'em to cancel us
<waf> let's all install mint and talk about how much better than ubuntu it is.
<jrwren> yeah!
<cmaloney> noooooooo
<Chat6125> Oh heyy
<cmaloney> Afternoon
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-20
<rick_h_> just love this one https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/Q8kNRCSiBoR
<brousch10> beautiful
<rick_h_> yea, 5 pretty minutes in a day of drizzle crappiness
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> hello from the plane because I forgot to pull my code down to work on
<cmaloney> Hello from home, where we finally are after taking J's dad back to emergency
<cmaloney> He's fine, but they are keeping him over night
<derekv> i'm watching this video on the proper way to implement a rest client on andriod
<derekv> its informative but, seems way overly complex
<derekv> he's suggestly like 7 layers
<derekv> suggestly heh
<derekv> suggesting even
<waf> is he going full HATEOAS? (like following "link" attrs to build client intelligence)
<derekv> hemm idk
<derekv> like, the service calls should be represeted by java objects for each entity / call ... and happen on a background thread with callbacks.  ok...
<derekv> but this should be called by a processor, that puts a row in a db for each entity saying the state of the call
<derekv> the processor is called by a service
<derekv> the service is a seperate process from the app, and you have to communicate via intents and bundles and crap
<derekv> which is a big pita so you should have a service-helper in your app that helps with communicating with the service
<derekv> meanwhile the processor mirrors its activities to a content provider which can provide a cursor to any subscribed activities
<derekv> leik
<derekv> i don't know everytime i hear someone using the term "pattern" i feel like what they should be saying is "someone please provide a library or something so that I can do this thing in my app in a way that is so natural its no longer worth calling it a pattern"
<derekv> if
<derekv> hmm, your putting a row in the table to represent the state of a rest call
<derekv> because the UI that needs that state may or may not exist ATM (but may or may not exist again in the future)
<derekv> but... either you have a live thread doing the call or its moot
<derekv> i suppose you might be interested that the call failed.
<derekv> I get it, but it screams to me that there is a simpler way
<derekv> waf: no not hateoas
<derekv> random q, anyone have experiance with procurve switches?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-13
<jrwren> rick_h_: thanks!  hope things are well there for you.
<mrgoodcat> morn
<mrgoodcat> brousch: not sure if i'll be at MUG. I've never been able to make it yet
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: This would be the month to make it if you can.
<mrgoodcat> what is this month?
<cmaloney> brousch is presenting the Raspberry Pi
<cmaloney> We're actually bringing him in to town
<mrgoodcat> oh cool. from..... grand rapids/
<mrgoodcat> ?
<cmaloney> Yep
<cmaloney> via private car
<cmaloney> namely his.
<mrgoodcat> i <3 raspberry pi
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> i guess it's technically private
<mrgoodcat> more private than even a chauffeured car
<cmaloney> Plus you could win a Raspberry Pi
<cmaloney> http://www.mug.org/?page=CiviCRM&q=civicrm/event/info&page_id=1425&reset=1&id=34
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/aebduj - Michigan!/usr/group | mug.org – A Michigan-based Linux and UNIX Free and Open Source Community
<mrgoodcat> well i'll try to make it
<mrgoodcat> > Ben Rousch is a serial user group organizer and an IT department in Grand Rapids, MI.
<mrgoodcat> lol that sentence
<brousch> My rpi camera is being a little turd. I think I'm switching to a more generic webcam
<mrgoodcat> lol what model are you using?
<brousch> rpi B with the official rpi camera
<brousch> I think the rpi firmware update broke something
<mrgoodcat> i meant what webcam model?
<brousch> http://www.adafruit.com/products/1367
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Ak4PIB - Raspberry Pi Camera Board ID: 1367 - $29.95 : Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits
<brousch> The webcam is maybe a decade old USB from logitech
<brousch> Fairly painless install and usage via simplecv
<mrgoodcat> didn't realize it's specifically for rasp
<brousch> cmaloney: Have you had Nate Oostendorp to MUG?
<brousch> Yeah, for the extra special camera slot
<mrgoodcat> computer club is trying to make a rpi camera that recognizes if a door is open right now
<brousch> With its own extra special python module
<mrgoodcat> its a pain in the arse
<brousch> That would be pretty easy with simplecv
<mrgoodcat> right now there's a qr code on the door and if it can be read the door is closed
<brousch> That's really what it was built for
<brousch> It is an easy Python wrapper around the very powerful and confusing opencv
<mrgoodcat> lol
<brousch> Take a photo of the door closed. that's your reference. Then compare the current state to that photo
<mrgoodcat> i've never done image processing. a current member is working on it right now.
<mrgoodcat> yea we've tried that
<mrgoodcat> but the camera keeps getting moved
<brousch> ah, that can be a problem
<mrgoodcat> which makes the door say its open
<mrgoodcat> the qr code is the most robust solution we've found yet
<mrgoodcat> and its not that annoying to have a qr code on the door
<brousch> You might be able to get away with color. Big green mark on the side of the door. If it sees green, it's open
<mrgoodcat> colors was what originally led to the using of the qr code
<brousch> The real solution to this is a magnetic sensor on the top of the door
<mrgoodcat> lol that's what i said a long time ago
<brousch> http://www.adafruit.com/product/375
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/HBe7sL - Magnetic contact switch (door sensor) ID: 375 - $3.95 : Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits
<mrgoodcat> but the member making the door sensor wanted to learn image processing
<mrgoodcat> which is as good a reason as any
<mrgoodcat> its not really a mission critical application so we're not that worried about ut
<brousch> Is it a bathroom status sensor?
<mrgoodcat> the computer club has a room at WMU and only board members get a key to the room, so if a normal member wants to access the room somebody with access has to be there
<brousch> ah
<mrgoodcat> you can also just go to the web address of the webcam and look
<mrgoodcat> or ask in the IRC channel
<mrgoodcat> brousch: if i come tomorrow am i better off bringing a RPi?
<brousch> Not really, unless you plan to lug around a keyboard, mouse, monitor, etc
<mrgoodcat> ah yea good call
<mrgoodcat> lol didn't really think that through
<brousch> I'm going to present from my pi. Hopefully it won't be a disaster
<mrgoodcat> right now both of mine are paperweights
<mrgoodcat> occasional forkbomb servers when i'm bored
<mrgoodcat> they used to be media server/client together though
<wolfger> bringing brousch in via private car.... sounds ritzy. :-D
<brousch> My own car driven by own self :P
<wolfger> brousch: you fail at marketing
<brousch> I don't like being fancy
<mrgoodcat> does this count as importing an expert from out of town? ubuntu-us-mi is supposed to be all of michigan so IDK if grand rapids actually counts as out of town
<brousch> But MUG is Detroit
<wolfger> MUG is Michigan
<wolfger> if it was Detroit, it would be DUG, wouldn't it? ;-)
<brousch> Just because they named themselves for all of Michigan does not make it so
<brousch> It helps to perpetuate the myth that Detroit is Michigan
<wolfger> what myth? XD
<mrgoodcat> lol yea outside michigan I think Detroit is the only really recognizable MI city
<brousch> Yes, but it is not representative of most of the state
<wolfger> We all know that SE Michigan is the only part of Michigan that matters.
<brousch> It's an urban wasteland while 80% of the state is more like wilderness
<wolfger> People outside of Michigan also know Kalamazoo, but only because it's a funny name. :-)
<mrgoodcat> anybody still using ello?
<wolfger> brousch:  so, how pathetic of a Go opponent am I? I made one big mistake a while back, and not seeing any real way to recover.
<wolfger> mrgoodcat: define "using" :-p
<wolfger> I check it every once in a while to see if anybody posted anything.
<cmaloney> brousch: No, we haven'tt, though I'd love to have him out at MUG at some point
<mrgoodcat> wolfger: you can't possibly be doing as bad against brousch as me right now
 * cmaloney went to school with Nate.
<brousch> wolfger: It can be hard to recover on a 9x9. Just not much space to start over
<wolfger> but I think it's Yet Another Failed Social Network
<brousch> cmaloney: GRPUG had him out about 4 years ago when he was starting simplecv
<cmaloney> brousch: yeah, I don't know what he's up to at the moment
<cmaloney> Seems SimpleCV imploded.
<cmaloney> Or at least the company he was forming around it.
<cmaloney> Ingenuitas, iirc.
<brousch> It's this now http://sightmachine.com/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/UMepJ - Sight Machine
<mrgoodcat> Social Network Success Flowchart
<mrgoodcat> Are you facebook?
<mrgoodcat> Yes -> win
<mrgoodcat> No -> fail
<cmaloney> brousch: Awesome.
<brousch> Ah, in Ann Arbor, not Detroit like I was thinking
<brousch> wolfger: It feels like you're still trying to surround my structure, but it is impossible to take because it has 2 eyes
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i'm just hoping to get out of this game with SOME territory
<brousch> mrgoodcat: You have the upper left unless I can attack it at the end, but the bottom might be lost
<mrgoodcat> that's what i'm afraid of... D:
<brousch> I have lost many games like 150 to 0
<mrgoodcat> that might be what happens here
<mrgoodcat> i made a lot of early mistakes very quickly
<mrgoodcat> and the more i got behind the more shortsighted i got
<mrgoodcat> so how bout the snapchat leak?
<mrgoodcat> anybody here use snapsave.com?
<brousch> mrgoodcat: I think you can get 1 eye at d2, but the second will be tough
<brousch> e1 might be the only other chance
<mrgoodcat> i have a hard time understanding the future flow of the game. i'm not good at guessing what a person might do next. I have a lot more experience in chess
<brousch> I think you have it
<brousch> Ah, nope, found 1 play to kill it
<wolfger> brousch: I want to, but I know it's impossible, but I want to. :-p  Mostly at the moment I'm trying to defend as well as I can because you undoubtedly have the upper hand.
<mrgoodcat> wolfger: don't worry. i'm getting killed too
<brousch> The only defense is a structure with at least 2 eyes. All others are dead
<brousch> mrgoodcat: Do you see how I've disrupted the e1 potential?
<brousch> I actually made the same error as you in my last game against a random
<mrgoodcat> um... no
<mrgoodcat> by making me play in it?
<brousch> right. g1 is dead unless you plug the only hole. similar to b1. when the holes are plugged, you are left 1 eye
<mrgoodcat> darn. i was hoping you'd get overzealous about trying to take my bottom structure and ignore me while i filled in that 3space hole
<mrgoodcat> this game is over
<brousch> I want to try the top
<brousch> See if you can defend it
<brousch> I have found 1 sequence of moves that can work if you defend badly
<mrgoodcat> you can't take it i don't think
<mrgoodcat> but you can encroach on my territory
<brousch> Yeah, you blocked it now
<brousch> i shouldn't have warned you ;)
<mrgoodcat> I already knew where i was going if I had to defend that
<brousch> hm
<brousch> maybe
<mrgoodcat> the bottom was completely lost so i didn't have anything better to do than fortify the top
<brousch> OK, I think it's done
<mrgoodcat> lol i got my shit rocked in that game
<cmaloney> Quick reminder: brousch has played more games than most of us combined against other people. :)
<mrgoodcat> i was so confident after the first one too
<brousch> You did well. You got that whole top piece
<brousch> Better than I do against these random geekers
<mrgoodcat> lol
<brousch> also you learned about those loners on the bottom, which I just figured out maybe 2 days ago
<mrgoodcat> what about the loners?
<brousch> They feel like a good move, but really they become useless
<brousch> They are disconnected
<brousch> You have to connect them to protect them, which fills the eye you were thinking of making next to them
<mrgoodcat> got it. yea i realized that, just ran out of ideas and room. the rest of the board was wrecked
<brousch> You did well. There were several times where I had to really think and plan to stop you
<brousch> You scare me more than cmaloney and wolfger
<brousch> :-D
<mrgoodcat> lol well im glad i at least make you think
<mrgoodcat> that was only probably my 4th game ever
<mrgoodcat> want to play another?
<brousch> You come at things from angles I don't usually look at
<brousch> Yes
<brousch> Want handicap?
<mrgoodcat> cant tell if thats good because ingenuity or bad because dumb ideas
<mrgoodcat> no im fine without handicap
<brousch> I'm not good enough to tell the difference ;)
<mrgoodcat> id rather just lose and learn
<brousch> bumped it up to 13
<cmaloney> brousch: I don't scare you anymore? I'm crushed.
<brousch> Not yet in this game
<cmaloney> No, because you have a very strong capruting game
<cmaloney> capturing, even
<brousch> But you could have a long-game strategy I don't see
<cmaloney> Nah, I'm pretty much feeling out the board at this point
<mrgoodcat> oh you're going first on this one?
<mrgoodcat> accepted btw
<brousch> I didn't notice who goes first
<mrgoodcat> so what is your logic starting so close to the corner?
<mrgoodcat> i know that will be difficult to get behind, but it seems like so close, you don't have a lot of room to move
<mrgoodcat> is the idea to create a 2 eye against the corner and expand from that?
<brousch> Supposedly the good players play for the corners first, then move to the middle at the end
<brousch> I thought I'd give it a try instead of my usual attack right away
<mrgoodcat> seems like a good enough reason
<brousch> I'm not confident of my execution though
<brousch> I'm better at taking than building eyes
<mrgoodcat> i'm obviously no good at either lol
<brousch> No, you are decent at building
<mrgoodcat> aggressive start
<mrgoodcat> new favorite android app: textonly browser
<mrgoodcat> !topic add PLAN Meeting, Sunday @ 2pm
<mrgoodcat> whoops
<mrgoodcat> ignore that
<brousch> I didn't know what to do after the corners were played, so went back to my old strategy
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> i dont know what to do ever
<mrgoodcat> i think i defend better than i attack
<brousch> probably because you have more experience defending ;)
<mrgoodcat> ha yea i need to play someone a little more conservative
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney seems less aggressive so far
<mrgoodcat> i hope im not missing something important here...
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Don't let that fool you. :)
<mrgoodcat> yea were still very early in that game. i think its likely to take a month
<brousch> mrgoodcat: Gah, got me
<brousch> I was looking the other direction at the ladder
<mrgoodcat> ladder?
<brousch> Yeah, look it up for go terms. I was looking at a ladder that would occur going from my single stone
<mrgoodcat> ah yea that looks like no fun to get caught in
<mrgoodcat> the obvious defense is that there is no defense, abandon it because you lost no matter what
<brousch> Not true. A ladder can go either way depending on the steering and intervening stones
<mrgoodcat> intervening stones are the only way to save yourself
<mrgoodcat> or a mistake i guess
<brousch> right
<cmaloney> brousch: Dammit
<cmaloney> Eventually I'll stop giving brousch the ability to seal me in.
<mrgoodcat> .reload
<bookiebot> reloaded 35 plugins in 0.025624 seconds
<mrgoodcat> .phonebook 2488856426
<bookiebot> Added mrgoodcat to the phonebook as 2488856426
<mrgoodcat> .sms test
<mrgoodcat> .sms mrgoodcat test
<mrgoodcat> .reload
<bookiebot> reloaded 35 plugins in 0.022505 seconds
<mrgoodcat> .sms mrgoodcat test
<bookiebot> Message sent
<mrgoodcat> bingo
<brousch> cmaloney: You are actually in a very good position there.
<cmaloney> .sms mrgoodcat Are you sure you want to do this?
<bookiebot> Message sent
<brousch> Some sort of double-ladder
<mrgoodcat> lol well i can always disable it from an app on my phone
<cmaloney> I really hate waiting for long-running processes
<mrgoodcat> but as long as abuse is kept to a minimum i think its ok
<cmaloney> because inevitably they fail after the longest part.
<mrgoodcat> if you want to add your number and don't want to post it to the channel, you can pm bookiebot. i promise not to abuse the database
<mrgoodcat> for whatever that is worth
<mrgoodcat> brousch: now that i know what a ladder is, that formation looks wicked
<rick_h_> evening
<cmaloney> Hey rick_h_
<cmaloney> how's the brussels?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: ok, need to get home. Getting a bit fed up with the food
<cmaloney> I take it that's not in a good way?
<cmaloney> or are we going to have to make a pilgrimage to the BBQ joint because they don't understand how to cook meat?
<rick_h_> hah yea
<rick_h_> well lots of bad meat
<rick_h_> and no veges
<cmaloney> Blergh
<cmaloney> I'm getting Belgian food in my search for Brussels. Are they similar?
<rick_h_> yea
<cmaloney> because if they are I can totally see why you're not a fan
<cmaloney> lots of heavy sauce reliance.
<rick_h_> waffles and frites and muscles
<cmaloney> almost like French cuisine.
<cmaloney> but more potato-heavy.
<cmaloney> lots of starches
<rick_h_> yea
<cmaloney> (eg: Bastone's)
<mrgoodcat> brousch: that was probably the best thing you could have done there. well done
<mrgoodcat> brousch: (that i could see. you really screwed up my idea)
<brousch> Heh
<mrgoodcat> this game seems more even
<mrgoodcat> unfortunately, you are in my ladder and you are dead
<mrgoodcat> oh wait apparently not
<mrgoodcat> brousch: well played. i didn't even realize i had a shortage of liberties
<brousch> Don't get cocky,  kid
<mrgoodcat> lol
<brousch> I get thinking about the high level structures and forget fundamentals. Like the upper left
<mrgoodcat> i was so happy to have finally trapped you
<mrgoodcat> I don't see any way to win that corner back
<mrgoodcat> brousch cmaloney wolfger: Maybe you guys already found this and i'm just late to the party but check this out http://eidogo.com/#url:http://www.dragongoserver.net/sgf.php?gid=934958
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/mT2N1 - EidoGo - Go Games, Pattern Search, Joseki Tutor, SGF Editor
<brousch> A different interface?
<mrgoodcat> it lets you more easily look at past moves
<mrgoodcat> much more fluid interface for interacting with the game
<mrgoodcat> not sure you can use it to actually play though
<mrgoodcat> for instance, arrow keys let you go forward and backward in history
<brousch> The android client is quite nice for that
<mrgoodcat> yea but i'm on a laptop right now
<brousch> Laptop? What is this, 2012?
<mrgoodcat> lol well its a chromebook
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-14
<brousch> mrgoodcat: I'm curious to see where you're taking this tactic
<mrgoodcat> it's a no-go
<mrgoodcat> you had 2 choices and you chose correct
<mrgoodcat> oh well, mistakes are just mistakes
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i was hoping to invade since you don't have 2 eyes
<mrgoodcat> but its just not a good idea
<brousch> heh
<brousch> I saw 2 choices but they ended up mostly the same
<mrgoodcat> it would have required a pretty bad slip upp
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i keep missing those simple vulnerabilities
<brousch> a lot of foam makes for a lot of places to look
<mrgoodcat> apparently
<mrgoodcat> brousch: great game
<brousch> Yeah, ended up close
<mrgoodcat> you just took a huge chunk of the bottom right
<mrgoodcat> and the middle wasn't decisive enough. I wish i had won the bottom left or been able to hold you in the top right. that would have been the differnece
<brousch> I was quite happy with my top right
<mrgoodcat> i thought i could hold it
<brousch> Ok, bedtime
<mrgoodcat> alright. night
<brousch> My fame spreads http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2014/10/13/pydev-of-the-week-ben-rousch/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/FG5xPl - PyDev of the Week: Ben Rousch « The Mouse Vs. The Python
<PhillyMelt02> Excellent article.  And a fellow UM alum.  GO BLUE!
<brousch> PhillyMelt02: Are you near Detroit?
<PhillyMelt02> Yeah, just north of Mount Clemens in Chesterfield Township
<brousch> Going to MUG tonight?
<rick_h_> wheee party
<PhillyMelt02> Yep, going to MUG.  It will be my first meeting
<brousch> Excellent. Another ubuntu-mi person to meet
<PhillyMelt02> I guess this is a silly question to you veterans, but is there anything I need to bring?
<mrgoodcat> today will be my first MUG too :)
<brousch> I've never been to MUG, but I'm told they have wifi
<mrgoodcat> i think every public library has wifi
<mrgoodcat> how late does MUG usually go?
<PhillyMelt02> the site lists the meeting going until 8:45
<mrgoodcat> sounds good to me
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> save me, I'm in marketing/sales hell
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Welcome to the other side. :)
 * rick_h_ dives on the floor looking for a dropped pistol
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> brousch: Congrats on being the dev of the week. :)
<brousch> Now if i could get the rpi to actually play a video it makes ...
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch> Damn 700MHz CPU
<cmaloney> yeah, it's unfortunately a bit underpowered as a "desktop" computer.
<brousch> web browsing is painful
<mrgoodcat> put arch and i3 on mine
<mrgoodcat> runs just fine
<jrwren> you are using the wrong video player.
<mrgoodcat> oh god damnit
<mrgoodcat> brousch: me--
<jrwren> I playback 1080p h264 with rpi.
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: same here
<mrgoodcat> no problems
<jrwren> hardware assist h264 rules.
<jrwren> now we just need hardware assist browser rendering.
<mrgoodcat> avi drooles?
<jrwren> avi is just a container. can put h264 in there.
<mrgoodcat> idk anything about video codecs/containers/formats
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: now you do. :p
<mrgoodcat> i just know I play 1080p h264 since thats the settings i use for transcoding
<mrgoodcat> i actually use 720 most of the time though
<mrgoodcat> python requests vulnerability http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2382-1/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/agZIAT - USN-2382-1: Requests vulnerabilities | Ubuntu
<mrgoodcat> also an oxide vuln. a slightly bigger deal since chromium (and chrome?) uses it http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2345-1/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/vkqs60 - USN-2345-1: Oxide vulnerabilities | Ubuntu
<mrgoodcat> whelp, upon further reading i was wrong. chromium does not use oxide but oxide uses chromium. Oxide is a library that allows you to embed a Chromium-powered webview in QML applications. still should probably update though :)
<brousch> jrwren: The codec and container selection is limited. I can generate avi files pretty well, but they're not h264. The built-in efficient RPi player will not play them. However VLC will play them if they are small enough not to use 100% of the CPU (240x180)
<jrwren> brousch: i'm not really sure what you just said :)
<brousch> I have not succeeded in generating h264 videos from the webcam, but I could from the official RPi cam
<jrwren> brousch: ah. I see. You just need a better encoder :)
<brousch> Yes, and on-the-fly h264 encorder for rpi
<brousch> The videos from the official cam were quite nice, but something broke in the latest firmware or in my camera and it no longer works at all
<brousch> The good news is the solution for a generic webcam are more useful generally, and on laptops and such
<jrwren> does the pri cam encode to h264 by default or something?
<jrwren> I guess I shouldn't be surprised. That is how cell phones do it.
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: the raspicam supports raw and accellerated h.264 natively
<mrgoodcat> that's actually a property of the software though, so you could theoretically output in other formats with enough effort
<cmaloney> I love that Caribou sent me a survey about their new breakfast / lunch entrees.
<cmaloney> Save for Caribou isn't in this state anymore I'm sure I'll be the best target audience.
<cmaloney> I don't know what they were thinking.
<mrgoodcat> anybody have any experience in stripping down a linux so that it only runs a single program?
<jrwren> no. why would you want to?
<mrgoodcat> i'm not sure i do yet
<mrgoodcat> in fact i'm sure i dont
<mrgoodcat> but it was just the first thing that came to my head when i was brainstorming ideas
<mrgoodcat> i want to make a yubikey door lock
<mrgoodcat> the problem is, in order to do that I have to expose a usb port
<mrgoodcat> so nothing is stopping someone from plugging in a usb keyboard and hitting ctrl+c
<mrgoodcat> or ctrl+z
<mrgoodcat> or ctrl+\
<mrgoodcat> or any number of keyboard interrupts i'm sure exist but i'm not yet aware of
<jrwren> pretty easy to disable those.
<mrgoodcat> so i'm trying to find a way to disable ALL of the possible interrupts
<jrwren> you don't even have to do that.
<mrgoodcat> what do i have to do then?
<jrwren> write your program to detach from term and start on system start. Then only interrupt it ctrl-alt-del, just disabled that in inittab or modern equiv
<mrgoodcat> but i need keyboard input in the program. can i do that detached?
<jrwren> oh, right, its just yubi.
<mrgoodcat> actually i suppose thats a stupid question
<jrwren> how about... don't use yubi :)
<mrgoodcat> since keyloggers have to work somehow
<jrwren> keyloggers run in bg as root and "sniff" the device.
<jrwren> your original idea to deal with signals might be easiest.
<jrwren> just noop handle sigterm and sigpipe
<mrgoodcat> yea
<mrgoodcat> thats what i have so far
<jrwren> err, rather sigint, not sigterm.
<mrgoodcat> i've ignored both
<mrgoodcat> and sigquit
<jrwren> i don't think term or quit can be triggered from KB.
<jrwren> probably not a great idea to noop them.
<jrwren> oh, quit can be.  ctrl-\
<mrgoodcat> it is
<jrwren> LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY!
<mrgoodcat> i want to noop anything that could possibly be signaled
<jrwren> no, you really don't
<jrwren> signals exist for a reason.
<jrwren> you don't want to un-unixify your process.
<mrgoodcat> sorry
<mrgoodcat> anything that could close the program
<jrwren> you just want to stop the KB from doing things to your process.
<mrgoodcat> yes
<mrgoodcat> i want keyboard signals ignored
<mrgoodcat> ctrl+y also sends sigquit
<mrgoodcat> nope wrong
<mrgoodcat> ignore that
<jrwren> stop
<mrgoodcat> stop what?
<jrwren> it sent sigstop.
<mrgoodcat> oh yea
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: you doing this in python
<mrgoodcat> found a simple way to list all signals that can be triggered by kb stty -a| grep intr
<mrgoodcat> yes i am
<jrwren> because a lot of what we just talked about are shellisms which may not be true in python
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5475456/python-built-in-keyboard-signal-interrupts
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/7ql0FI - linux - Python: Built-in Keyboard Signal/Interrupts - Stack Overflow
<mrgoodcat> SIGINT and SIGQUIT are the only 2 that can kill python programs from the keyboard. Here is a much simpler solution: http://hastebin.com/ezufitutif.py
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/fnEAQt - hastebin
<mrgoodcat> it will print the pid on start so you can kill -9 $PID from another terminal
<jrwren> would be interesting to toggle the disable of quit, because you really do want the nice cleanup of quit.
<jrwren> at_exit is your friend.
<jrwren> you could use USR to turn QUIT disable on/off
<mrgoodcat> i was thinking of overriding the handler for one of them, and putting it into a sort of 'command' mode
<mrgoodcat> ctrl+\ then a valid yubikey
<mrgoodcat> then i could program new keys/terminate the program/anything else
<mrgoodcat> the program should never quit so i dont really need at_exit
<jrwren> hehe, *should*
<jrwren> you going to log to disk?
<mrgoodcat> probably
<mrgoodcat> not that i think anybody is likely to try to break into my usb door lock, but it would be nice to have notifications of unauthorized attempts
<mrgoodcat> i've already got a twilio account set up
<mrgoodcat> .sms mrgoodcat hey there from twilio :)
<bookiebot> Message sent
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: any disk writes is a good reason to allow propery quit instead of kill.
<mrgoodcat> yea i'll probably enable quit in command mode or something. after you're already authenticated. it's very easy to toggle ignoring the signals
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: You could also make your thing a daemon
<cmaloney> that way it won't be subject to foreground signals
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: it needs keyboard input
<cmaloney> though I'd question the use of Linux for this. :)
<mrgoodcat> it doesn't need to be professional grade security. i've still got a key for the back door and we all know what a joke keys are
<mrgoodcat> i think it's highly unlikely anybody skilled enough to worry about will be trying to break into my house
<cmaloney> WEll, you'll want it so if something does happen the default state is locked.
<cmaloney> Though again, if there's a fire or something similar you'll want something that can be easily defeated from the inside so you can escape
<cmaloney> eg: don't make it so you'll need ssh in order to get out of your house.
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> my house has multiple doors
<cmaloney> Right, but I'm cautioning you that you don't want the "no wait, one sec" between life and death.
<mrgoodcat> lol right
<mrgoodcat> thats the trade-off between fail-safe and fail-secure magnetic locks
<mrgoodcat> i have a fail-secure one in my closet though so that's more likely to be the one used. I'm not even sure i'm putting it on the front door though. Might use it for a locking cabinet or something instead
<mrgoodcat> right now I just want to do it for fun. I'm not actually all that worried about the security aspect
<cmaloney> You'll probably want to try it on a non-outward-facing door first
<mrgoodcat> lol yes
<mrgoodcat> i'm not putting an untested product on my front door. it may eventually end up on an outside door, but even that isn't guaranteed
<jrwren> wow. https://github.com/rminnich/u-root
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/GWqp2c - rminnich/u-root · GitHub
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: what is that used for?
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: i don't know, but it is a cool hack.
<mrgoodcat> yea it is lol
<mrgoodcat> i can't get it to work :<
<mrgoodcat> woah i got it working
<mrgoodcat> it's pretty wild watching it compile the commands as they are used
<jrwren> ha! nice!
<jrwren> I didn't try it.
<mrgoodcat> not sure what use this is though...
<mrgoodcat> maybe super tiny linux
<mrgoodcat> build only the tools you use
<jrwren> right
<jrwren> AND a dev environment
<jrwren> its the start of an all Go linux.
<jrwren> what are the 5 bins by default?
<mrgoodcat> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2372-1/ http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2383-1/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/4LONqH - USN-2372-1: Firefox vulnerabilities | Ubuntu
<mrgoodcat> hmm interesting... he only found 1
<mrgoodcat> there are no bins by default
<jrwren> must be the go compilers and linker then.
<brousch> cmaloney: I'm heading out. See you around 6-6:30
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: just created a new root and ls'd all the directories in the path
<mrgoodcat> sh and ls are the only 2 there
<mrgoodcat> and it had to build sh on start, and ls the first time i used it
<mrgoodcat> i'd suggest NOT running this on a machine you really care about
<mrgoodcat> it sort of borked my session and i had to reboot
<mrgoodcat> now i don't know what else might be screwed up :<
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: OH MY!
<mrgoodcat> oh no it was just my path
<jrwren> that would have been my guess.
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: where did you find that?
<jrwren> twitter
<mrgoodcat> friend or someone well known?
<cmaloney> brousch: Awesome. Thanks again!
<cmaloney> I'm not sure I understand that code
<cmaloney> for the all go Linux.
<mrgoodcat> what don't you understand about it
<cmaloney> Point? Setup? :)
<cmaloney> http://humblebundle.com
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/ng1UK - Humble Mozilla Bundle: Powered by asm.js (pay what you want and help charity)
<cmaloney> That. Is. Cool.
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: it doesn't seem to have a point... the setup is pretty simple though. it requires your go install to be at /go
<mrgoodcat> then you run ./scripts/getgo
<mrgoodcat> then you run ./README
<mrgoodcat> and it will boot the example in a chroot
<mrgoodcat> it can also be booted as a KVM image though
<mrgoodcat> ok time to go home
<mrgoodcat> see you at MUG
<cmaloney> Have fun!
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> Evening
<jrwren> ugh.
<jrwren> rick_h_: isn't it like midnight there? :)
<mrgoodcat> exactly, party time
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: that accident wasn't you was it?
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: No, just slow driving over here
<cmaloney> Rain + Michigan driving = slowmofo
<tony-smlr> MUG - Michigan!/usr/group (www.mug.org)  Live Meeting - Raspberry Pi and Owncloud http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v_M6OmuOBU
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/sHCTUe - October 14th 2014 - Raspberry Pi and OwnCloud - YouTube
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-15
<brousch> mrgoodcat : Where you at?
<mrgoodcat> i'm the kid that said good job
<mrgoodcat> by the livestream camera
<mrgoodcat> pink collared shirt
<brousch> cmaloney: Stinker. Blocking Facebook.
<mrgoodcat> brousch: ssh -D 8080 user@host
<mrgoodcat> SOCKS proxy
<mrgoodcat> be happy
<mrgoodcat> :)
<brousch> I'm being oppressed!
<cmaloney> brousch: THat's me, the Facebook blocker. :)
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: but really, why is facebook blocked at mug meetings?
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: It's because I keep forgetting to remove an old rule that I had on my old router
<mrgoodcat> lol
<tony-smlr> cmaloney: I figured out the civicrm plugin.
<cmaloney> tony-smlr: Awesome. :)
<tony-smlr> I updated the meeting with the youtube link and the github for the presentation
<cmaloney> tony-smlr: Thank you.
<tony-smlr> Your welcome
<brousch> My phone screwed me last night. Took me up M-5 to 75 to 69 instead of right to I-96
<brousch> Added 20mins to my drive
<cmaloney> brousch: Ugh
<cmaloney> Glad you got home safely though
<brousch> Yeah, roads were empty
<cmaloney> We're really thrilled you were able to make it out to MUG last night
<brousch> I had fun
<cmaloney> Thank you for making the trek and for doing an weseome presentation
<brousch> Let me know if you have or hear any criticism. I'll probably give this talk 2-3 more times
<cmaloney> So far I haven't heard anything
<cmaloney> but positive
<brousch> I know I need to sort the video stuff out better
<brousch> Maybe upgrade to a B+ so everything runs faster
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm not sure if the B+ has the faster CPu or not
<brousch> Hm, guess not
<brousch> http://www.raspberrypi.org/products/model-b-plus/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/qPvNaA - Model B+ | Raspberry Pi
<cmaloney> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/22394/whats-the-difference-between-the-model-b-and-b
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/4PAx6i - hardware - What's the difference between the Model B and B+? - Raspberry Pi Stack Exchange
<brousch> Sounds like the power might be more consistent
<mrgoodcat> i don't it see mentioned on that page but the audio now has a dedicated low-noise PSU so you don't have to worry about getting electrical noise in the audio like you did before. Makes it much better for HTPC setups
<cmaloney> I think it's briefly mentioned in the PSU upgrade.
<brousch> From my drive to tha D yesterday https://www.dropbox.com/s/l220mwbfrtna2px/2014-10-14%2017.18.30.jpg?dl=0
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/ExCfoQ - Dropbox - 2014-10-14 17.18.30.jpg
<mrgoodcat> hard to see in the picture but it looks pretty full
<brousch> Yeah, I couldn't get a good pic due to driving
<brousch> Double rainbow several times
<cmaloney> Nice!
<cmaloney> See, they were showing you the way to bliss. ;)
<brousch> They stopped before Lansing
<mrgoodcat> the pinboard guy got all angry https://blog.pinboard.in/2014/10/holy_war_on_sites_that_demand_pinboard_passwords/
<mrgoodcat> wtf bookiebot where are you
<mrgoodcat> lxml crashed on that site for some reason...
<jrwren_> brousch: nice thing about i69 is you can go 80-90mph and won't see a cop.  on i96, trucks make that impossible.
<brousch> But if I go 80 I drop to 42MPG
<brousch> Barbaric
<mrgoodcat> if i go 80 i drop to 12MPG
<mrgoodcat> from like 16 at 70
<akelling> Somebody has a big old truck
<mrgoodcat> 2004 suburban
<rick_h_> ccccccbgjgvcbevdjdjvnlbjchkkutkbcdiilbrtfkuc
<mrgoodcat> this is not your yubikey field
<mrgoodcat> rick_h_
<mrgoodcat> crap. ignore that dumb tab complete
<akelling> lol
<akelling> Those Suburban's are great. Best body style they ever had IMO.
<mrgoodcat> akelling: yea the new one looks like a hearse
<mrgoodcat> i love mine
<akelling> Want to haul a trailer those things will do it with ease.
<mrgoodcat> not as well as our f150 but yea it gets the job done for sure
<akelling> Most likly get the same MPG too lol
<mrgoodcat> mine has airbags too for ride leveling
<akelling> Take it you have the newer F150?
<mrgoodcat> yea 2012 lariat
<akelling> Nice!
<mrgoodcat> best vehicle we've ever owned
<mrgoodcat> hands down
<akelling> Everyone that I know that owns a newer F150 says that too. They ride so nice.
<mrgoodcat> it also rounds out the major pickup manufacturers. now we've owned a RAM, a Silverado, and an F150
<mrgoodcat> nicest interior, nicest ride, best towing, best fuel economy
<brousch> YOU'RE KILLING THE PLANET!
<mrgoodcat> i really can't think of a single category that any truck beats it in
<akelling> Next one going to be a Toyota Tundra?
<mrgoodcat> if you need more towing than is available in the F150 you should really be going up to the super duty size anyways
<mrgoodcat> lol foreign car, who do you think i am?
<akelling> I heard they are killing off the F250.
<mrgoodcat> i'm pissed enough at chrysler for being an italian company
<mrgoodcat> akelling: not killing off, just renaming to Super Duty
<cmaloney> Soooper Dooooodie
<mrgoodcat> killing off the 250 moniker though
<cmaloney> Which means they'll decontent it
<mrgoodcat> what do you mean by that?
<cmaloney> Means they'll put something out to replace it but it won't be the same vehicle
<cmaloney> less towing, less chutzpah
<mrgoodcat> nah. i doubt it. it's exactly the same truch just with a different name, and they aren't marketing it to consumers
<mrgoodcat> its supposed to be a work truck
<mrgoodcat> no reason to undercut the F150 and the Super Duty with an inbetweener
<akelling> F350 = Super Duty?
<mrgoodcat> no F250 = Super Duty
<mrgoodcat> well, anything > 150 is in the super duty line
<akelling> oic
<cmaloney> So the F350 will be the Ultra-Duty?
<akelling> Most people dont need more then the F150.
<mrgoodcat> there are almost no people that need more than the F150. lots of companies though
<akelling> Farmers is what came to my mind
<mrgoodcat> if you count independent workers like farmers as businesses, there is pretty much nobody outside of businesses that need the super duty sizes
<akelling> Exactly
<akelling> Wish they had a light duty truck still. I loved the Rangers
<mrgoodcat> really? i always thought they filled a somewhat useless niche
<mrgoodcat> people_who_want_to_own_trucks_but_don't_need_them
<mrgoodcat> ranger can do almost nothing an SUV can't do
<akelling> I always liked the open bed. Lot of things I dont want in the car with me.
<mrgoodcat> i guess... it still seems like too small a market segment to worry about
<mrgoodcat> combined with the fact that the rangers had terrible build quality
<akelling> They seemed to sell well look how many of them are still rolling around.
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: :P
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: I'm so tired and worn out all I can speak is yubikey
<mrgoodcat> only 19k rangers in 2012
<mrgoodcat> http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2011/01/ford-ranger-sales-figures.html
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/dDTNUw - Ford Ranger Sales Figures - GOOD CAR BAD CAR
<akelling> really wow
<mrgoodcat> scroll to the 3rd table
<mrgoodcat> shows a clear down trend
<mrgoodcat> down 90% in 10 years
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: when I get my airstream and my F250 super duty I'll disagree :P
<mrgoodcat> rick_h_: how much does that airstream weigh?
<mrgoodcat> also, get the diesel. we owned one and it was glorious
<rick_h_> the one I want? loaded with stuff for a week+ journey around 12k
<rick_h_> yea, I'm all deisel from now on
<rick_h_> I'll never go back
<mrgoodcat> aww yea
<rick_h_> my TDI rules
<mrgoodcat> wish i could get a diesel fusion
<rick_h_> I was a deisel q3 here that seemed cool
<rick_h_> small little cross over thing in tdi
<akelling> Ah thats why. Priced them selfs out. For just a little more you get an F150
<mrgoodcat> yea, and the f150 became so much easier to drive and nicer interiors
<akelling> Very true.
<mrgoodcat> F series sold 60K in september of this year alone
<akelling> So many memorys beating the crap of Rangers though. The V6 models where unkillable
<jrwren_> brousch: ah, so you go 55 to hypermile?
<mrgoodcat> he probably tailgates semis for the drafting too
<mrgoodcat> while eating kale and avocados
<mrgoodcat> :P
<jrwren_> I don't understand small truck low sales. They are the most useful pickups around. I want a S10 with a 2.2L 4cyl long bed. Perfect for garden work.
<jrwren_> mmm... kale and avocados
<jrwren_> nah, if he was that hardcore hippie, he'd go to the farmers market in a gazelle cabby. http://www.gazellebikes.com/collection-bikes/cabby?type=ladies
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Is5X67 - Cabby
<brousch> jrwren_: I aim for 50MPG. I can get that at 70MPH if the wind and rain aren't too bad
<akelling> That is my usecase for a light duty truck. Small Gardening work. Big enough bed to put a 4wheeler in it or a deer.
<brousch> Actually I have taken a liking to baked kale chips
<jrwren_> brousch: those are GOOD
<jrwren_> akelling: so what is there? just tacoma and frontier?  the GM offerings are too big & shit. Ranger is dead?
<rick_h_> jrwren_: the colorado?
<rick_h_> jrwren_: that's the small end truck on the GM end right?
<jrwren_> rick_h_: yeah, that is GM.
<jrwren_> oh... Ranger might be coming back. http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/ford-considering-ranger-sized-compact-pickup/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/9k1RVf - Ford considering Ranger-sized compact pickup | Digital Trends
<jrwren_> rick_h_: Colorado is not a small pickup. its midsize. :(  I miss the S10
<rick_h_> gotcha
<rick_h_> what about that subaru elcamino thing :P
<rick_h_> I think they stopped making it though
<jrwren_> rick_h_: those are sweet!  or an old Brat.
<brousch> Small pickup http://www.tfltruck.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/subaru.baja-profile.jpg
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/7eKPKn - image/jpeg
<jrwren_> craigslist->subara brat
<jrwren_> no results
<akelling> Colorado is huge compaired to the S10
<brousch> subaru baja
<akelling> UGH those 1/4 bed trucks
<brousch> marketed to surfers, I assume
<akelling> marketed to women mostly.
<jrwren_> akelling: exactly. S10 was a small pickup. Colorado is midsized.
<akelling> Ford had an Escape version that was nice but eveyone that owned one that I knew was a women. Put the grocerys in the bed and don.
<jrwren_> An Escape with an open bed?
<akelling> Ford Escape sport trac
<mrgoodcat> ugh the sport trac
<jrwren_> i worry about buying any american low volume vehicle.
<akelling> I worry about buying any American vehicle....
<jrwren_> They make 100 of them a year. The line never really figures out the product and optimizes, and so you get lots of bugs.
<akelling> This Ford I have right now is really nice though for what it is.
<jrwren_> I don't worry about the good american vehicles. My 13yr old chevy is rocking.
<akelling> Yeah I dont think I would buy a GM anytime soon.
<mrgoodcat> i don't worry about newer fords, although they had some bad years semi-recently
<mrgoodcat> the new GMs are pretty meh
<akelling> Dodge I am coming around to.
<mrgoodcat> chrysler is italian
<akelling> So many Transmission issues in there 90's era cars and trucks.
<jrwren_> depends on the GM model.
<jrwren_> and, in general, GM is expensive for what you get.
<mrgoodcat> my 2004 suburban (Chevy/GM) had a crap transmission in it out of the factory. I've talked to a proving grounds worker who said they're pretty much all crap if you don't get the Z71 trans
<jrwren_> akelling: s/there/their/
<mrgoodcat> oh snap. he sed you
<mrgoodcat> that was better inside my head
<akelling> I was speaking more on the Dodge side for Tranny issues.
<mrgoodcat> have only had a couple dodges. The 2000 Ram 2500 had a shit transmission (and shit everything else really) but the 2012 Durango hasn't caused any issues and the 2006 Durango didn't cause us issues either
<akelling> Sounds about right.
<akelling> About the only thing Dodge that has had me interested has to have SRT in the name in the past.
<mrgoodcat> (neon srt)++
<mrgoodcat> they made a couple badass srt versions of various cars
<akelling> shit box that flew
<akelling> Past few years of SRT's are great.
<jrwren_> GLH > SRT
<akelling> I was a JP car guy for a long time but they are not what they used to be. American cars have really stepped up there game the past few years. Why I ended up in Ford.
<akelling> LMAO
<akelling> GLHS != Dodge.
<mrgoodcat> Shelby right?
<akelling> Its a shelby
<akelling> Cool car back in the 80's
<mrgoodcat> there were no cool cars in the 80's
<akelling> DMC's?
<akelling> I loved my Celica Supra. Car was older then me.
<akelling> CRX's
<akelling> Thats about it on my list of cool cars from the 80's
<mrgoodcat> anybody use thunderbird for email? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2373-1/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/bJB79v - USN-2373-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities | Ubuntu
<cmaloney> I use it
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.starrealms.starrealmsapp
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Nb08Nw - Star Realms - Android Apps on Google Play
<cmaloney> $5 for online play
<cmaloney> which I've gotten more than my $5 worth IMHO
<cmaloney> https://www.google.com/nexus/6/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/7ZxFFb - Nexus 6 – Google
<mrgoodcat> (thai food)++
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i cant believe you are going to win this battle
<brousch> mrgoodcat: You're making me think way too hard in this game.
<mrgoodcat> i've felt less out of my depth this game. but i'll probably still lose lol
<mrgoodcat> i should have killed that group when i had the chance
<brousch> You never know. Killing a group costs moves, which I could use to pester other parts of the board
<mrgoodcat> i think this might have been a defining battle in this game
<brousch> Definitely, though I'm sure all is lost for you
<brousch> I'm not sure
<mrgoodcat> not all maybe, certainly a lot
<brousch> mrgoodcat: Make sure you take good look at the middle left of the board
<brousch> It looks secure at a glance, but you technically have 0 eyes there
<mrgoodcat> yea i know. i was just trying to figure out how to save that part
<brousch> It's like 2 moves from being a big 1 eye with a lot of room to add on the second
<brousch> That was the essential move. Well done
<brousch> Now I could take it in 6 moves if you don't establish the 2nd eye
<brousch> But before the last it was vulnerable in 2 moves
<mrgoodcat> I was so sure of myself in that battle early on
<mrgoodcat> made overconfidence mistakes
<brousch> Happens to me all the time. You almost got that left corner because I didn't reinforce it
<akelling> What are you guys playing?
<mrgoodcat> Go
<mrgoodcat> http://www.dragongoserver.net/game.php?gid=935149
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/lmuceB - DGS - Game #935149,85
<akelling> Ah
<akelling> Always wanted to learn how to play that.
<mrgoodcat> then learn
<mrgoodcat> make an account on DGS
<mrgoodcat> i just started last week
<mrgoodcat> i'll play with you
<mrgoodcat> i'm sure brousch and cmaloney will too
<brousch> mrgoodcat: Your thoughts on g8?
<mrgoodcat> i need g8 and g10 to protect f10-13
<mrgoodcat> I also need a second eye
<brousch> Can g8 become an eye?
<mrgoodcat> you own 3 of the corners so no
<mrgoodcat> i would need h7 and h9
<mrgoodcat> f9 is out of the question
<mrgoodcat> unless i'm missing something
<brousch> That is correct. Obviously h9 is vulnerable. What about h7?
<mrgoodcat> it's actually not invulnerable yet
<mrgoodcat> but it would be devlishly hard to get
<brousch> Correct. So what is the right thing to do with g8?
<mrgoodcat> i've already claimed g10, i'm going to fill g8 obviously
<mrgoodcat> which has the side-effect of connecting my structures and making them harder to capture
<mrgoodcat> giving me more opportunity to make a second eye
<brousch> good
<mrgoodcat> i'm still mad i pissed that corner away
<mrgoodcat> it was mine and i let it go
<brousch> You see a lot more than I think sometimes ;)
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i'm a quick learner especially for abstract things
<mrgoodcat> I think if I would have killed your group in the bottom left I would have stood a good chance at winning this one
<mrgoodcat> I played like 10 games on my phone with the computer last night and won all but 2 games. a couple by a significant margin :)
<brousch> Yes
<brousch> Although winning the corner has made me arrogant so I could slip up due to that
<mrgoodcat> there's so much more to this than chess
<mrgoodcat> I'm used to wrecking people in chess. its nice to play a game i'm bad at again. i like the learning process
<brousch> I am horrible at chess
<mrgoodcat> I used to think i was bad a chess
<mrgoodcat> because i oonly ever played with my dad
<mrgoodcat> i mean don't get me wrong, i'm not good either. just better than my friends at WMU
<brousch> OK, time for the boy's fencing class. CYA
<mrgoodcat> have a great time
<mrgoodcat> fencing is badass btw
<mrgoodcat> your kid is awesome
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: any idea who's going to be at CHC tonight?
<cmaloney> I'm planning on being there
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: ^
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-16
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: ARe you here?
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: no something came up
<cmaloney> Ah, no worries
<gamerchick02> howdy ya'll. decided to stay in with my uke. also i worked tip 6. bleh
<cmaloney> Well, had a little company but sitting here again
<cmaloney> and thinking I'm going to bail and head home. Have things I need to get done.
<cmaloney> Laterness.
<gamerchick02> night
<widox> cmaloney: sad. work sucked me in tonight
<widox> things to finish before being gone all next week
<widox> who showed up?
<cmaloney> widox: No worries.
<cmaloney> It was myself and Earl (person from MUG)
<cmaloney> Evan, rather.
<cmaloney> Bah, my brain no workie. :)
<brousch> cmaloney: Any idea about the geeker who commented on the MUG youtube video and is asking for my contact info?
<brousch> Ah, linkedin makes it more clear http://www.linkedin.com/in/sharankalwani
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/dV8RGH - Sharan Kalwani | LinkedIn
<brousch> Fermilab o_O
<mrgoodcat> mornin
<cmaloney> Yeah, Sharan is a good guy.
<wolfger> Morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<mrgoodcat> wtb http://www.amazon.com/Board-Bowls-Thick-Glass-Stones/dp/B000ZIVLDC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1413465542&sr=8-10&keywords=goban
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/26uXfR - Amazon.com: Go Board with Wood Bowls and 8mm Thick Glass Stones: Sports & Outdoors
<mrgoodcat> how is that "Sports & Outdoors" i wonder?...
<brousch> geez. Expensive
<mrgoodcat> yea i would hope to find a better deal
<mrgoodcat> my brother wants to learn to play now too
<cmaloney> brousch: I got the following board:
<cmaloney> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GH3D3EE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/jWovR6 - Amazon.com: 9x9 / 13x13 - 3/8'' Beginner's Learning Board and Stones Set: Toys & Games
<cmaloney> Has enough pieces for a 19x19 game
<cmaloney> Though you'll need a separate 19x19 board, but you can go as nuts with that as you want.
<cmaloney> Make sure you get a board that's larger than 13" though. I have several of those boards. They're cheap but they are really tiny.
<brousch> cmaloney: I subscrbed to MUG discuss. Let me know when I've been approved
<cmaloney> I think you're automatically approved.
<cmaloney> I'm not seeing your account in there
<cmaloney> Wait, there we go
<cmaloney> Yeah, you're a member.
<brousch> It sent my password to me in plain text. You fail and should be ashamed of yourself.
<cmaloney> It's mailman.
<wolfger> plain text password? What is this, Perl Monks? :-p
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> So is anyone else participating in "Social Media Blackout" day?
<brousch> Never heard of it
<brousch> Maybe they should use social media to get the word out better
<cmaloney> heh
<wolfger> true dat
<brousch> wolfger: I can never quite figure out your plans in Go
<brousch> mrgoodcat: I think the game is done. I can't really make a stand behind your line
<mrgoodcat> ok
<mrgoodcat> i was unsure if you would have any more tricks
<brousch> I'm not that good
<brousch> It's one of those technically-possible but practically impossible things
<brousch> I should have snuck out of the top or bottom right earlier
<brousch> It ended up really close because you closed those off effectively
<mrgoodcat> wow
<mrgoodcat> it is close
<mrgoodcat> what dead stones did i miss?
<mrgoodcat> i just passed to end the game, this is the first i've seen of scoring
<brousch> g13 and e5 are dead
<brousch> Ah, maybe I had to mark dead first
<mrgoodcat> ah crap
<brousch> It's OK, it bounces back and forth until we agree
<mrgoodcat> wow 3.5 is brutally close
<brousch> Yes
<mrgoodcat> invited again. i assume 13 is still ok with you?
<rick_h_> afternoon
<rick_h_> from NY
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Closer to $HOME timezone. :)
<brousch> 13 works well
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Welcome back to civilization
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, in right TZ, still a bunch a miles away
<cmaloney> America/Detroit is the proper TZ. ;)
<brousch> bah, you can drive home in less than a day. That's close
<rick_h_> NY is a differen box to select :P
<jrwren> NY is not civilization.
<rick_h_> heh, it's something
<rick_h_> it was cool to fly over the statue of liberty on the way in
<rick_h_> better than flying into ATL as I was supposed to
<rick_h_> except I'd be getting ready to board for my flight home from ATL :/
<jrwren> that does sound cool
<brousch> mrgoodcat: With your pace of improvement you could very well beat me this game
<rick_h_> I had a brousch sighting in my rss reader :P
<brousch> My fame grows!
<wolfger> Your fame as MUG presenter, or as Go player?
<brousch> Mike Driscoll's Python Dev of the Week!
<rick_h_> ^
<wolfger> also, brousch can't figure out my plans in Go because I don't have anything recognizable as a plan. ;-)  I'm flying by the seat of my pants here, and have been for a while.
<rick_h_> hah
<wolfger> my "plan" is to lose as well as possible without making any more really idiotic mistakes like the one I made early on.
<wolfger> and to learn enough from this failed game that I might actually beat cmaloney
<brousch> wolfger: Hm, well you understand that my main structure is invincible right now because it has 2 eyes (f6, g7)?
<brousch> I think you are trying to capture my little sideways cross, but I think that's not possible because it has 3 liberties, but I only need 1 or 2 to kill most of your stones
<brousch> I will play f3, which will take your small group and let me connect to my main structure. If you block that, I will play f2 then g1 taking most everything. If you block g1, I will play j1 for the same effect
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch> So really that game is over, but you might want to practice building a 2 eye structure to hold the upper left
<wolfger> Yes, I'm more or less trying to just capture territory, but at the same time I have to be very mindful of your potential to capture my pieces, which leads me to try to stage an offensive against you, but I'm a step or two too far behind to do anything other than stall you it seems.
<wolfger> stall and wait for you to make a mistake or throw me a bone ;-)
<brousch> I'm starting to sound like the random geekers who destroy me now
<wolfger> so now looking at the board and everything you just said... f3 I did not even think of, and it totally ruins what I thought I had a tiny chance to pull off... :-p
<brousch> It's easy to miss because on the surface that seems almost like an eye
<mrgoodcat> wolfger: don't worry. i made a mistake that may very well have cost me the game last time
<mrgoodcat> not sure how it would have worked out in the end but i gave up a huge piece of territory
<brousch> wolfger: I'll finish off this side then attack the upper left to see if I can break it ;)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: would be proud, played my first game of dominion during the sprint
<rick_h_> was a bit crazy but interesting
<brousch> wolfger: You are 2 stones from having a practical double eye. If you complete that it will be much harder for me to take the upper left
<mrgoodcat> brousch: aggressive start there
<brousch> Games seem to start once the corners are claimed
<mrgoodcat> wrote my own yubikey checking server for the python door lock today
<brousch> nice!
<mrgoodcat> now i don't need to auth to a separate service and i don't need to run the full yubikey authentication server on the pi for the door lock
<mrgoodcat> the yubikey authentication server was a bit heavy for my needs on the pi
<mrgoodcat> time to head home
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Very cool!
<rick_h_> cmaloney: :)
<cmaloney> rick_h_: We'll have to get you on the Star Realms bandwagon. ;)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: hah
<rick_h_> cmaloney: I did this one for the drinking so you'll have to incentivize :)
<cmaloney> I think that can be arranged. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-17
<jrwren> new kid looks good: https://taiga.io/#
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/X72aLJ - Taiga.Io | Agile, Open Source, Free Project Management System
<brousch> More programmers solving programmer problems?
<brousch> Sorry. sometimes it seems like a big circle jerk and it depresses me
<jrwren> brousch: we programmers love our tools. I think most folks with jobs which involve a lot of tools love their tools.
<jrwren> Hence, the craftsman analogies.
<jrwren> brousch: I find taiga interesting not because its another circle jerk, but because they are addressing a real problem.
<jrwren> brousch: all the open source tools of that nature are old and not easy to use. Everything else is commercial.
<wolfger> cmaloney: Star Realms?
<brousch> Is that like Go but with star shaped stones?
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> No, it's a deck building game that is available on Android / iOS
<cmaloney> It's awesome
<cmaloney> What exactly is Taiga other than a nice little web site that has some broad promises?
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> Bah, I forgot that it's release season. :)
<cmaloney> Anyone want to have a release party?
<brousch> Release? Is windows 10 out already?
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ <- Well considering the release parties aren't even on the calendar for global events. :)
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/TDg8aQ - Ubuntu LoCo Events List | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal
<jrwren> brousch: um... utopic!  which is already the best ubuntu EVER!
<cmaloney> You say that about all of them. :)
<brousch> I'm happy with Kubuntu 14.04
<jrwren> cmaloney: each one is better than the previous. So it is always true!
<jrwren> Is kubuntu 14.10 shipping plasma 5.1?
<brousch> Linux Action Show said 14.10 has nothing new in it except some wallpapers. They seemed to imply it was pointless
<brousch> Also, you get paid to say it's awesome now
<jrwren> brousch: i don't even work on that team. if it was crap, I'd say so.
<brousch> You're tainted now. You cannot be trusted with this opinion.
<jrwren> You are right. Windows 10 it is. I can't WAIT for it. It is everything 8 should have been.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Sadly I think you're right on most counts.
<jrwren> if only windows 10 were free for me. I'm still a 7 user, and I don't see myself every paying for Windows again.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Wow
<jrwren> All of my Win7 licenses were free as in beer from MSFT.
<cmaloney> That is not something I  expected you to say. :)
<jrwren> cmaloney: really?
<rick_h_> hmm, I'm not sure what's in 14.10. The team's work on juju-quickstart I guess :)
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yeah, you were my go-to person for Windows information.
<jrwren> cmaloney: ah, I've not been that for at least 2 yrs :(
<cmaloney> No worries.
<cmaloney> I'd rather you be my go-to person for Ubuntu stuff. :)
<cmaloney> Ubuntu being anything developer related under Ubuntu
<jrwren> cmaloney: only server. I know very little about ubuntu desktop.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yeah, that's what I meant
<cmaloney> Not sure who is working on desktop at the moment
<jrwren> I'd say brousch :)
<cmaloney> Gah, I'm so far behind on newsfeeds it's not even funny
<cmaloney> I know it's bad when there's 17 Seth Godin posts I haven't read.
<brousch> jrwren: I am using the KDE desktop, but I do not work on Unity
<jrwren> cmaloney: yeah, feedly is fine, but death of google reader was also the death of my routine reading
<cmaloney> I'm using Newsblur and I'm 900+ stories
<cmaloney> I'm about to declare bankruptcy on my feeds
<jrwren> information overload!
<jrwren> unsubscribe from the high volume ones.
<mrgoodcat> i think i'm the only person ever who actually likes unity
<mrgoodcat> 14.10 doesn't have any real ground-breaking changes. some aesthetic things and it is now possible to run unity 8 if you want to
<cmaloney> I like Unity as well
<mrgoodcat> i'm using i3 right now though
<mrgoodcat> unity is a pain to get running on arch
<cmaloney> No surprise there
<rick_h_> lots of people like unity
<brousch> I put it on my kid's c720. It annoys me and him
<rick_h_> many complained early, but were pacified later
<mrgoodcat> brousch: arch? or unity?
<brousch> Unity
<mrgoodcat> what don't you like about it?
<brousch> I went the lazy route and used a script to install on the chromebook. It came with Unity
<mrgoodcat> i assume you used chrubuntu
<brousch> The same old things I complain about. He could not figure out how to close a window because of on-hover menus
<mrgoodcat> ah well thats just getting used to it
<mrgoodcat> besides, he should know better than to use the mouse ;)
<brousch> minecraft
<brousch> That's the only reason he has it
<mrgoodcat> "it" is the compuer or unity?
<brousch> But it's working better than my last experience on OSX. My wife wanted to install a minecraft mod and we could not figure out how to find the right dir
<brousch> Open find, go to "your name"/something/Libraries
<brousch> finder
<brousch> Finder does not show any way to get to your home dir
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: i like unity. Once I found ? for help, I found it usable :)
<mrgoodcat> "it" is the compuer or unity?
<mrgoodcat> the internet is so infuriating here
<mrgoodcat> I can't stay connected to the wifi
<mrgoodcat> my whole class is having the same problem
<brousch> Unity
<mrgoodcat> :<
<brousch> Sounds like the access point is full
<mrgoodcat> :</
<mrgoodcat> what does unity have to do with minecraft?
<brousch> Have everyone turn off their phone's wifi
<mrgoodcat> brousch: i think it probably is
<mrgoodcat> everyone is probably not just my class
<mrgoodcat> my class is only 5 people
<brousch> He only has non-ChromeOS because he plays minecraft. Unity was the simplest route
<mrgoodcat> ah
<mrgoodcat> got it
<mrgoodcat> is it dualboot or chroot?
<brousch> dual boot
<brousch> I had trouble with chrouton. If you don't shut it down right it can get corrupted, and you can't count on a 6 year old to shut down correctly every time
<brousch> also it is complicated to turn on the chroot and switch to it
<mrgoodcat> got i really suck at early game...
<brousch> I'll probably take my other c720 and make it single-boot kubuntu
<mrgoodcat> my c720 is single boot arch
<mrgoodcat> if you use kernel 3.17 the drivers are supported
<mrgoodcat> no patches needed
<brousch> Did you do the seabios commands and the screw thing?
<mrgoodcat> nah
<mrgoodcat> didn't see any need
<mrgoodcat> what advantages do you get from it?
<brousch> If it totally runs out of power it could revert
<mrgoodcat> hmm
<mrgoodcat> i've run it out of power a couple times
<mrgoodcat> wait no its dual boot
<mrgoodcat> not single
<mrgoodcat> idk what i was thinking there
<mrgoodcat> but yea. 3.17.1 is the current stable branch and it runs flawlessly on the c720
<brousch> jrwren: Do you use OSX's finder or is there some secret actually-useful replacement I hadn't heard of?
<jrwren> brousch: you shutdown your laptop?
<jrwren> brousch: iterm + gnu coreutils :)
<brousch> No, but my son will sometimes dislodge the power cord and let it run out completely
<jrwren> brousch: i use Finder for very few operations.
<jrwren> brousch: it doesn't go to sleep?
<brousch> I think minecraft keeps it awake
<jrwren> brousch: oh, he probably leave minecraft running and that... yeah.. bummer.
<mrgoodcat> i've taken it down to 0 a couple times. never had a problem
<brousch> Actually it's possible he reset it at the white screen of doom when booting it
<mrgoodcat> spacebar of death
<mrgoodcat> i did that once
<mrgoodcat> it was a bad day
<brousch> The problem with being able to read but not really understand
<wolfger> Is it too late to chime in on the betterness of new distros? :-p
<mrgoodcat> the wording is super confusing too
<mrgoodcat> "if you don't hit spacebar you might possibly die in hellfire or something"
<wolfger> I think Kubuntu has finally surpassed Feisty, but it took several years, and maybe I just forgot how good Feisty was finally.
<mrgoodcat> wolfger: nah feel free :)
<mrgoodcat> what number was Feisty?
<brousch> I'm really happy with Kubuntu. It just works
<mrgoodcat> i've never spent a lot of time in KDE
<wolfger> Feisty was 7.04
<mrgoodcat> oh lol
<mrgoodcat> i was 14
<wolfger> Although in fairness to Kubuntu, they were hamstrung for quite a while waiting for KDE 4 to stop sucking when compared to KDE 3.
<mrgoodcat> kde always looks dated to me
<wolfger> ...and now KDE 5 will come out.
<brousch> I might still have my warty warthog CD
<brousch> Are those worth money yet?
<mrgoodcat> 1$
<brousch> mrgoodcat: Doh, played too quickly and missed a better move
<brousch> I did
<wolfger> Just played out the next 7 moves against cmaloney...
<wolfger> Should change the name of this channel to #go-us-mi though. ;-)
<brousch> heh
<brousch> Wow 7 moves is a lot. You accounted for his likely counters?
<rick_h_> hah
<cmaloney> I doubt it. :)
<brousch> o_O http://techreport.com/news/27228/this-mini-bay-trail-pc-is-the-size-of-a-thumb-drive
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Vpdq0R - This mini Bay Trail PC is the size of a thumb drive - The Tech Report
<cmaloney> http://www.reddit.com/r/Detroit/comments/2jja6m/sweet_detour_bro/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/xxkRkW - Sweet detour, bro. : Detroit
<wolfger> brousch: I accounted for his likely counters, yes... of course cmaloney foiled me by not trying to counter my capture. I'm confused as to what his plan is.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-18
<gamerchick02> hey cmaloney, does your message on list mean that you're bringing lococast back?
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: which list?
<gamerchick02> ubuntu us mi
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: the OLF one?
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: that email was from 2011?
<gamerchick02> oh
<gamerchick02> whoops what's with my mail client then
<rick_h_> there was some recent replies it looks like
<gamerchick02> yeah looks like it
<rick_h_> wow, that's :( that lococast.net stuff there is 3yr+ old
<gamerchick02> whoa i should pay attention to when stuff is sent
<gamerchick02> :( i miss loco cast!!
<gamerchick02> i loved it
<rick_h_> hah, yea we should do some of that some more. Though I've moved manager so not sure what we'd chat about these days
<gamerchick02> true
<gamerchick02> but yeah, loco cast was awesome.
<gamerchick02> xchat azure is changing my spelling!
<rick_h_> azure?
<gamerchick02> it's the mac version of chat
<gamerchick02> xchat
<gamerchick02> there. no do NOT correct my spelling while typing!!
<gamerchick02> anyway. i wonder how long osx will be supported for this macbook?
<gamerchick02> when it's not supported anymore, i'll probably put ubuntu on it. hah
<cmaloney> I have made a tactical error
<cmaloney> I'll admint: I'm still learning
<cmaloney> but mrgoodcat is going to get a large number of my stones
<cmaloney> lmorchard: What happened to your full-text feed on your blog / tooter?
<jrwren> APPLE CIDER AND DONUTS!!!
<rick_h_> jrwren: win!
<cmaloney> jrwren: Awesome. :)
<rick_h_> anyone want to buy a first gen motox?
<rick_h_> unlocked verizon fun fun fun
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Playing around with npm to try installing pump.io locally
<rick_h_> good luck
<cmaloney> npm takes be back to the days of CPAN
<cmaloney> and not in a good way.
<cmaloney> s/be/me/
<rick_h_> yea, I'm a hater...we use it for some work apps and drives me bonkers
<rick_h_> heh, so moved to tmo now, have the wife using my old sim on my old mifi so she's got her own mifi now. So many mobiles heh. Still have my old GNex sitting on the shelf too.
<cmaloney> Nice. :)
<rick_h_> pita really, I got my wife a phone upgrade using the one for my line last time
<rick_h_> so her contract is done, but mine was renewed to get her the phone
<rick_h_> so now, the only phone number I can't lose/change is the one that's off contract
<rick_h_> so if I cancel my account, it's $350, but if I just use the sim in the mifi for the next 12mo it's $240 :/
<rick_h_> bummer, no pump.io juju charm
<cmaloney> And we're done.
<cmaloney> lxc container destroyed. :)
<cmaloney> likely the version of node that ships with 12.04 is too old to run this
<rick_h_> yea, almost promised to be
<rick_h_> we have to use the ppa and we're on 14.04
<cmaloney> That s brilliant
<cmaloney> https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/installing-node.js-via-package-manager
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/gZmFph - Installing Node.js via package manager · joyent/node Wiki · GitHub
<cmaloney> Yeah, that's not fucking happening
<rick_h_> lol
<brousch> cmaloney: mrgoodcat has some skills
<jrwren> cmaloney: its really not that bad of a script: https://deb.nodesource.com/setup
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/80tZuJ - text/plain
<jrwren> although, add-apt-repository -y -r ppa:chris-lea/node.js is MUCH easier.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-19
<cmaloney> jrwren: Um, yeah, and I'd trust that quicker. :)
<cmaloney> https://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/15565630405/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/koEG0v - P1100162.jpg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<jrwren> cmaloney: ?  yeah?
<cmaloney> Just pointing out that jrwren had a sport-coat on at one time
<jrwren> cmaloney: that is a full on suit, and it is very comfortable.
<rick_h_> evening
<tony_smlr> SMLR E137 (10/19/2014) - Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PNbvbL5_ik  -  Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/ZI4jzU - SMLR Live Episode 137 - Ohio Linux Fest Prep - YouTube
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<rick_h_> party
<_stink_> hello
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-12
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<brousch> werdupdawgs
<cmaloney> whassap?
<brousch> 3d printing is fun. Also there is a lot of Python involved
<cmaloney> That's cool
<cmaloney> I've been impressed with what you can do with 3d printing
<cmaloney> I have a little reminder on my desk. ;)
<brousch> Most recent project is designing and printing replacement bumpers for some 80 year old croquet mallets https://goo.gl/photos/MdCyeWoiaq2DoBiV7
<brousch> I had to use a new material: soft PLA. It's sort of in between the hard plastic of your rude gnome and a soft rubber
<cmaloney> That's pretty cool
<cmaloney> Also: Picked up some albums this weekend. Bú-Tik by ChthoniC currently blowing my mind.
<brousch> I'll add it to my list
<brousch> cmaloney: Are you familiar with TaskWarrior?
<aleph_one> brousch: seems a lot like TODO.TXT. both are pretty cool
<brousch> I don't know it, but cmaloney loves his TODOs. I mention it because rumor has it they'll have an Android client written with Kivy
<rick_h__> morning
<cmaloney> brousch: I've tried Task Warrior. It doesn't work the way that I'd like it to work
<cmaloney> so I'm sticking with TODO.txt.
<cmaloney> But cool re: Kivy client
<aleph_one> cmaloney: it's hard to beat something so venerable
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> It's outlasted several attempts to blow it up
<brousch> So you need a TODO.txt Android client?
<cmaloney> I have two
<cmaloney> SimpleTasks and The "official" client from Gina
<brousch> Oh good. I don't need more stuff on my list
<cmaloney> Sorry, simpletask
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch> cmaloney: My latest Legend of Zelda master sword bookmark print https://goo.gl/photos/iFypYeMrj4ANyqpHA
<cmaloney> Very cool
<cmaloney> About how much does it cost to print something like that?
<brousch> Maybe $0.05
<cmaloney> Wow
 * cmaloney wonders if brousch would do requests for some B5 models. :)
<brousch> you have the files?
<cmaloney> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:12730
<cmaloney> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:423757
<cmaloney> Not sure how they'd handle  the tender machinations of the mail system though
<brousch> It should survive with some newspaper
<brousch> I could print it about 7" wide. I have white, gold, or green
<cmaloney> white or gold would be awesome
<cmaloney> Thank you!
<brousch> White is nice because you can paint it or sometimes color with sharpies
<cmaloney> Yeah, though I don't trust myself to paint this the right way. :)
<cmaloney> The models on the show were 1990s-era computer models
<brousch> I think I'd slide the space station into 4 pieces
<brousch> So it will end up about 14" long
<cmaloney> Damn
<cmaloney> That would be awesome though
<aleph_one> so...Linux for 3D printing and model makers at the next MUG?
<brousch> If i knew Blender or FreeCAD better
<brousch> I use Onshape, which is browser-based
<cmaloney> Same (Was learning blender better)
<cmaloney> Evening
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-13
<cmaloney> morning
<brousch> yes
<jgransden> good morning
<cmaloney> MUG meeting tonight btw
<rick_h__> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Back in the mitten yet?
<rick_h__> cmaloney: no, not until thurs morning
<rick_h__> still hiding in the lovely NW
<cmaloney> Ah, very cool
<rick_h__> yea, it's pretty nice out here
<rick_h__> I still want to move, but no idea how I'd do my job from out here. Major timezone fail
<greg-g> who cares about Europe?
<greg-g> I have plenty of 8/8:30/9am meetings for my european team members
<jrwren> i care
<greg-g> I do, too. My main CI dude lives in France :)
<rick_h__> greg-g: not enough overlap imo
<greg-g> yeah, it's tough
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-14
<brousch> I have a job offer. Local company, large start-up. 22% raise, similar benefits. I'll be doing IT, but working with Python developers
<cmaloney> Solid offer?
<brousch> Yes. It's a formal offer
<brousch> It will be a good career move for me, and interesting work
<brousch> http://modustri.com/
<cmaloney> That's awesome! Congratulations!
<brousch> Thanks! But I'm nervous about leaving the place I've worked for 15 years
<cmaloney> Don't be
<greg-g> they're hopepage jitters in Fx :)
<greg-g> it fixed itself
<greg-g> anywho, cool deal, brousch !
<brousch> cmaloney: Jace and Theo work there, if you remember them from PyOhio
<cmaloney> Ah, cool
<cmaloney> So there's folks you already know there.
<cmaloney> That's sweet
<dataman4> greetings
<cmaloney> howdy
<brousch> Yeah, it's who you know that gets you the job most of the time
<greg-g> that's roughly 99.9% of all jobs I've had
<cmaloney> same
<cmaloney> Save for my first job at Ford and my job at Chrysler
<jrwren> brousch: congrats!
<cmaloney> Good morning
<flipsidecreation> Good morning
<flipsidecreation> how was the MUG meeting last night?
<cmaloney> Good, thanks
<cmaloney> Excellent presentations, and great discussion afterward
<flipsidecreation> yeah, I wish I could have made it
<flipsidecreation> I liked the topic
<cmaloney> We do have the videos online
<flipsidecreation> what's the link?
<cmaloney> http://www.mug.org/videos/
<flipsidecreation> Thanks
<jrwren> huh, that manitoba project looks interesting
<flipsidecreation> it does
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-15
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> from good ole MI
<jgransden> good morning
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Welcome back!
<cmaloney> was worried we lost you to Seattle. ;)
<greg-g> a coworker will be in Ypsi this weekend (at a zine/art show party, apparently), I just found out
<cmaloney> nice!
<jcastro> rick_h_: it got cold here while we were gone
<cmaloney> yeah, it's awesome weather
<cmaloney> <3 cold nights
<jrwren> too cold.
<jrwren> now is the time of year I wish I had my fireplace working.
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, noticed
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-16
<jcastro> ugh man
<jcastro> rick_h_: did you get sick from seattle?
<rick_h_> jcastro: no, not so far
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> I did
<jcastro> man I was supposed to tailgate tomorrow
<rick_h_> jcastro: :(
<jcastro> but now I'm not feeling it
<rick_h_> jcastro: just ogt back yesterday though
<rick_h_> ugh ugh
<jcastro> yeah I got sick when I got back
<jcastro> was fine when I was there
<jcastro> maybe I am just weaksauce immunity wise this time around
<rick_h_> need a kid at home to boost that immune system
<rick_h_> but I was also sick the week before I left so I had gotten it going early
<rick_h_> so I'm looking at the chromecast audio and thinking it'd be cool to replicate sonos with a couple of smaller speakers around teh house
<rick_h_> anyone know wtf to search for for 'speaker that takes input' vs speaker wire?
<brousch> https://www.myminifactory.com/object/metallica-wallmount-14636
<rick_h_> hah, jcastro needs that
<brousch> usually "computer speakers" works for that
<jrwren> rick_h_: powered speakers?
<jrwren> rick_h_: studio monitors
<jrwren> rick_h_: pretty much the same thing, just different price ranges :)
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, think that's it.
<rick_h_> yea, I want something like  http://amzn.com/B011IH685E but dumb
<jrwren> like RCA in?
<rick_h_> yea, or digital or such
<rick_h_> just something I can hook the chromecast audio up to and let it do the sync/etc across the house
<jrwren> http://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Studiophile-Active-Monitor-Speakers/dp/B0051WAM64?tag=thewire06-20&ascsubtag=WC4241
<jrwren> the wirecutters says those are best computer speakers :)
<rick_h_> hah cool
<jrwren> they just happen to be studio monitors, no surprise there.
<jrwren> depending on room size, you might want something slightly bigger
<rick_h_> yea
<jrwren> http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-computer-speakers/  if you want a nice indie review
<jrwren> zomg... its named after me!  http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-airplay-speaker/
<rick_h_>  http://amzn.com/B00II5T5HS seems cool
<jrwren>  bluetooth and stereomini. that is nice.
<jcastro> I just use any bluetooth spearker
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, for smaller rooms like bedroom I was thinking of just plugging in my jambox and leaving it wired
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> like, sonos doesn't solve a real problem other than emptying your wallet
<jcastro> plus BT and a wire works with every service
<rick_h_> hah, I was just unpacking and had music going from google music and wanted it as I moved around the house
<jcastro> not like "oh no my android phone doesn't work with a speaker unless I install an app"
<rick_h_> and if chromecast audio will do the sync and work over wifi then <3 as I hate when I walk out of BT range
<rick_h_> to go put something away/etc
<jcastro> I solved my problem by having one huge system, and living in a ranch, there's no escape
<rick_h_> hah
<jrwren> i solved that by living in a small house.
<rick_h_> I've got two floors
<greg-g> jrwren: your house isn't "small" :)
<jrwren> use a small battery powered bluetooth speaker and put it in your pocket. :)
<jrwren> greg-g: small for my block :)
<jgransden> i solved it by wearing headphones
<greg-g> jrwren: sure :)
<jrwren> <3 headphones
<rick_h_> jgransden: yea, that thought occurred to me. after wearing them on the flight back/etc I didn't want them in any more.
<jcastro> plus nice wireless headphones are expensive
<jgransden> you get the added bonus of ignoring everyone else wirth them on too :)
<rick_h_> :)
<jrwren> <3
<jcastro> I feel ya on headphone fatigue though
<jrwren> and can go as loud as you want without bothering others, much.
<jrwren> yeah, me too. I change pairs 1/2 way through the day most days because they hug my ears differently
<greg-g> open can headphones aren't as nice there, but sound sooo much better
<rick_h_> +1
 * rick_h_ hugs his k240s
<greg-g> HD555s here :)
<jrwren> HD25SP 4 lyfe
<jrwren> err, well, for the last 18yrs anyway
<rick_h_> lol
<greg-g> (the s isn't in my model)
<jgransden> i still have an old pair of sony mdr7506
<jcastro> cheapo sennheisers here
<jrwren> cheapo senns are good too.
<jrwren> better than most.
<rick_h_> hmm, actually looking at my desk I've got my chromecast/tv hooked up to http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008KP4MQU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage which would be cool if still avail.
<jrwren> i wonder what ever happened to my pair of cheapo senns
<jcastro> they feel/sound better than most, and they were like 38 bucks
<jcastro> people will spend like 300 on beats and they sound like crap
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I just use a discrete amplifier and separate speakers
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, one day I'll replace my broken amp in the downstairs
<cmaloney> problem is most stand-alone speakers are bluetooth now because a) nobody wants wires and b) upcharge for dumb electronics
<rick_h_> yea
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Want recommendations?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: thanks, not atm. Now that I've poked I'm just going to set them up on what I have and see if I use it before I go farther
<cmaloney> http://www.amazon.com/Orb-Audio-Mini-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00GOK38OU
<cmaloney> too late. :)
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> That's what's on my desk
<rick_h_> nice
<cmaloney> I have one of those cheaper Pyle units. They're OK but the grounding on them is iffy
<cmaloney> and they generate heat.
<cmaloney> The Orb is completely cool to the touch and doesn't have an overabundance of blue LEDs.
<greg-g> god I hate blue LEDs
<rick_h_> +1000
<greg-g> I put black electrical tape over my evoluent vertical mouse
<rick_h_> I've got electicrical tape over several in the house
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> I don't mind a few of them, but it seems like everything has 'em
<rick_h_> I hate any where I might sleep/rest in the dark
<cmaloney> +100000
<cmaloney> eyeballs are very sensitive to blue light
<rick_h_> yea
<greg-g> I have redshift on laptop and twilight on phone, I hate blue light (also getting some tinted glasses for computer use)
<rick_h_> greg-g: how's the wrists doing?
<rick_h_> feeling any better?
<greg-g> yeah, ish
<rick_h_> :/
<greg-g> until I climbed on the jungle gym thing at the playground last night :)
<rick_h_> hah
<jrwren> cmaloney: $100 for 20W seems a lot
<jrwren> greg-g: pro gamer glasses? :)
<jrwren> greg-g would look fly in some gunnars
<cmaloney> jrwren: It is, but it's not complete crap like a lot of those other amps.
<cmaloney> and I got mine cheaper than that
<greg-g> haha, not gunners
<greg-g> jrwren: and not quite as yellow
<jrwren> cmaloney: I have a pair of JBL  Studio Series S38 that I can't seem to get rid of for what they are worth. I sold an amp I had used with 'em. I always felt it underpowered.
<jrwren> cmaloney: do you think that 20W would be nice for them?
<cmaloney> "The machine is BTL output, that is to negative side of speaker out is not public grounded (the two speakers cable must independent connect, no grounding together), we must strictly in accordance with the marking of plus or minus cable connection, this amp is not recommend for car or bike use.
<jrwren> greg-g: SteelSeries Scope Pro?
<cmaloney> (sorry, that was from http://www.amazon.com/SMSL-50Wx2-TDA7492-Amplifier-Adapter/dp/B00F0H8TOC)
<cmaloney> jrwren: http://www.amazon.com/JBL-S38BE-3-Way-Bookshelf-Speakers/dp/B00002NDT7 ?
<jrwren> lol. shared ground
<jrwren> cmaloney: nope
<jrwren> cmaloney: http://www.picstopin.com/1000/jbl-s38-studio-series-speakers/http:%7C%7Cacepawnshop*com%7Cimage%7Ccache%7CWESTWEB_309-1000x1000*jpg/
<jrwren> cmaloney: http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/365/index.html
<greg-g> jrwren: no, just normal glasses with a special coating
<cmaloney> jrwren: What is the recommended resistance?
<jrwren> 8Ohm
<cmaloney> Depending on how demanding those speakers are it should be able to drive them
<cmaloney> My understanding is watts = clarity, not power
<cmaloney> ie: when it'll start distorting
<jrwren> cmaloney: I think they are teh same as what you linked, i just have the black finish, not the beech finish
<cmaloney> Right
<jrwren> cmaloney: did that orb come with connectors for the speakers?
<cmaloney> Yeah
<jrwren> cmaloney: holy shit, its usb powered?
<cmaloney> jrwren: If you want to bring your speakers over I'll be more than happy to hook them up
<cmaloney> no, It has a 12V / 3A wall wart
<jrwren> cmaloney: ha!
<jrwren> cmaloney: i think I'll take you up on that one of these days.
<jrwren> cmaloney: before or after a CHC? I need to get out to CHC to bring rick_h his shirts
<cmaloney> whichever
<rick_h_> jrwren: doh! I forgot you had them
<cmaloney> I'm about 2 miles away from CHC
 * rick_h_ is out of the real world loop
<cmaloney> well, more like 5, but really close
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-17
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How's the morning?
<rick_h_> party
<brousch> I'm pulling the macbook 17" out of storage to prepare for the new job
<cmaloney> ruh roh
<brousch> Yeah, it's all devs on Apples, and the product is on ipad
<cmaloney> nice!
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/+JaredCarlisleJesus/posts/4SN8yB6iRNP
<rick_h_> brousch: awesome! congrats on the gig and looking forward to hearing how it goes.
<brousch> Thanks. I'm excited but nervous too
<cmaloney> You'll be fine
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-18
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink__> yo
<cmaloney> http://imgur.com/XpfiOp8
<cmaloney> I don't normally sports, but when I do it's to see U of M fumble
<jrwren> SPORTSBALLL!!! MEGATRON!!!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-17
<jayis> work
<greg-g> _stink_: a team offsite
<greg-g> so yeah, work-fun
<cmaloney> woo woo
 * cmaloney is uploading a mixtape
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2016/10/16/mixtape-001/
<_stink_> work-fun!
<rick_h_> wheeee
<cmaloney> Great, Hewlett Packard Enterprise just let a bunch of people go
<jrwren> does HPE still have the GM service contract?
<cmaloney> not sure
<cmaloney> https://twitter.com/pleia2/status/788055096437288960
<jrwren> oh, their openstack staff.
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> Though I think they laid off some folks from HPE locally as well (not sure when though)
<jrwren> i was thinking there would be a lot of local HPE people from the EDS aquisition in 2008
<jrwren> but, apparently when GM ditched HPE 4 hrs ago, they took 2500 people from HPE to GM
<jrwren> so.. not sure what kind of presence HPE has in SEMI
<ColonelPanic001> gg
<cmaloney> kk
<_stink_> :q!
<greg-g> :( pleia
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yeah
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-18
<shakes808> good evening all.  I had a question about what kind of parental control filtering is available for ubuntu
<shakes808> I am reading this from ubuntu's website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<shakes808> just wondering if there were any other sources
<shakes808> and is there a way to remotely admin the machine?  came across an windows 10 box, but it isn't letting me get to the parental controls that I need.  This is going to be for my 10 year old son at his mother's house.  this is why i am asking.
<dzho> shakes808: it's usually tricky, but it can be done.
<dzho> administrating a machine remotely, that is
<dzho> as to the specific details of the programs on that page, I have no experience.
<dzho> but one general approach to remote administration is via ssh
<dzho> this itself can be tricky...made so by the typical setup of home networks.
<dzho> usually there's a NATting router that acts something like a firewall
<dzho> so that has to be configured to direct outside connections in.
<dzho> or, you set up something on the inside box to reach out beyond it.
<dzho> (which then leads to the question--reach out to what?)
<shakes808> dzho: I was thinking teamviewer, I should be able to use that to get into the box.
<shakes808> dzho: is this possible.  At my house, have a ubuntu server and at his mother's house have his desktop or laptop.  Have that desktop or laptop connect to my server to get what kind of accesses his user has?
<dzho> I'm having trouble envisioning how you'd set it so he can access your machine, without having full access to the rest of the internet.
<dzho> I was about to say some sort of VPN set up, but usually that's for a different scenario.
<dzho> where the vpn provides *more* access than a standard commodity connection (ie, to the stuff inside the VPN)
<shakes808> hmmm....  what about back to my original question about restricting web content and so he can't change the settings?
<dzho> that goes back to those programs in the link
<shakes808> the article seems old, just want to make sure that there isn't anything better.  I looked at gnome nanny but it looks like it hasn't been updated in some time: https://github.com/GNOME/nanny  unless it is that polished and doesn't need anything
<jrwren> shakes808: most browsers will request proxy.pac from dhcp node, you can server that with conditions and redirect things through a filtering http proxy.
<jrwren> whoa! AWS US East (Ohio) Region.
<shakes808> jrwren: thank you.  I will look into proxy's
<greg-g> jrwren: ? down?
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, getting it into juju 2, new default place for us :)
<greg-g> oh
<greg-g> Ohio, new region, got it
<cmaloney> Seen on a job posting: Bro experience - highly desired
<rick_h_> yea, though funny they call it us-east-2
<rick_h_> cmaloney: wtf
<cmaloney> I dunno. Maybe they're looking for someone to smoke weed with
<jrwren> yeah, us-east-2, nice and close to home ;]
<cmaloney> And considering most of Ohio is farmland it's a good use for the land.
<rick_h_> hah, cmaloney now we know what the iCorn was up to
<cmaloney> There you go
<cmaloney> CaaS
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> bah, pixel embargo release day it seems
<rick_h_> everyone with their reviews/etc
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> patience
<rick_h_> I've heard of that...what is it again?
<rick_h_> :P
<cmaloney> THat thing that ensures your phone won't blow up moments after the release of the new one
<cmaloney> sorry, mobile device
<rick_h_> hah
<cmaloney> PDA
<cmaloney> they totally need to bring that term back
<rick_h_> yea, the kickstarter thing I did now has a 1mo delay and it says it's due to the Li battery issues.
<cmaloney> KS for what?
<rick_h_> hey, google assistent, personal data assistent, almost
<jrwren> surely rick_h_ has HUGE patience. he works on juju.  *zing*
<rick_h_> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/omnicharge-smart-compact-portable-power-bank-smartphone-powerbank#/
<rick_h_> sorry, not KS, but indie land
<cmaloney> No worries
<rick_h_> jrwren: naw, I just don't use my product
<rick_h_> *oh my*
<rick_h_> :P
<jrwren> rick_h_: lol
<cmaloney> though I'd be leery of LI products from a non-big-name-company
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, they're using the same batteries in other big name companies though
<cmaloney> considering Samsung couldn't get it right...
<cmaloney> I'm glad they're being patient though
<cmaloney> That sort of thing could be ruinous
<rick_h_> cmaloney: basically LiION AA's that are used in some of the batter chargers from folks like anker and company
<rick_h_> but yea, I'd rather my bag didn't catch fire on a plane
<cmaloney> Definitely not something I want either
<cmaloney> my pants are already hot enough, thenk you
<Scary_Guy> it's a cyberdeck goddamnit
<Scary_Guy> deck is also acceptable
<Scary_Guy> especailly since they're VR goggles now
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-19
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> not anymore!
<cmaloney> Just-in-time-morning
<dzho> heh
<dzho> it's always morning somewhere
<dzho> (less relevant for a geographically-specific channel, but w/e)
<jrwren> anyone up for some bash help?  my curdir is a symlink to another dir. when I ls .. I see the contents of parent dir of the actual dir instead of the contents of parent of the symlink. why? and how to change this behavior?
<rick_h_> jrwren: add a / to the dir?
<jrwren> rick_h_: same behavior.
<jrwren> maybe shells always did this and I just never realized.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yeah, it's a pita
<cmaloney> But it's working as expected
<jrwren> lol. I can't believe in 20yrs I never noticed.
<cmaloney> UNIX is the onion that keeps on peeling
<cmaloney> and sometimes drives the tears if you're not careful
<jrwren> *grumble*
<jrwren> I mean, I noticed yrs ago and thought it was a bash setting I had screwed up.
<jrwren> hrm... shit, now I i'm remembering something about the UFS paper mentioning it.
<jrwren> its in the UFS paper that first introduced symlinks, isn't it?
 * jrwren dies.
<jrwren> I think I'm just having a bad day.
<jrwren> nevermind me.
<cmaloney> Even better: pwd will blow your mind
<jrwren> how so?
<cmaloney> craig@lister:~/tmp$ pwd
<cmaloney> /home/craig/tmp
<jrwren> that doesn't blow my mind.
<cmaloney> lrwxrwxrwx 1 craig craig 4 Nov  9  2012 tmp -> /tmp
<cmaloney> no?
<cmaloney> not even a little?
<jrwren> nope
<jrwren> sorry.
<cmaloney> (not even a little kid's cap gun boom?")
<cmaloney> Then why did the .. in cwd blow your mind? :)
<jrwren> because I could have sworn it was configurable behavior.
<cmaloney> ah
<jrwren> but... maybe it is because I had previously run with set -P and so if I cd into a symlink dir it resolved the symlink and took me there.
<cmaloney> That's possible
<cmaloney> Or you were naughty and used hard links.
<jrwren> can you hardlink a dir?
<jrwren> hard link not allowed for directory
<cmaloney>        -d, -F, --directory
<cmaloney>               allow the superuser to attempt to hard link directories (note: will probably fail due to system restrictions, even
<cmaloney>               for the superuser)
<jrwren> ah, naughty
<jrwren> Operation not permitted
<jrwren> i guess ext4 doesn't support them.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-20
<brousch__> You probably just copied dirs instead of symlinking all these years
<rick_h_> morning
<shakes808> morning
<_stink_> yo
<greg-g> mmhmm
<greg-g> I watched the debate last night at a bar in DC. It wasn't as eventful as I expected it to be.
<greg-g> the being in DC part, that is
<cmaloney> No random Joe Biden jumping on tables?
<cmaloney> Because that's what DC needs
<rick_h_> greg-g: heh
<rick_h_> I don't know how people can watch that stuff
<greg-g> it made me drink too much, that's for sure
<rick_h_> I made it 5min into debate #2 and was going to start throwing things at my TV
<rick_h_> 90min of that full bore? I'm missing a gene for that stuff
<greg-g> cmaloney: and yeah, a large portion of people were completely ignoring it, no big reactions in the bar or anything
<rick_h_> heh, they'll work for whoever I guess
<cmaloney> Sharp contrast to when we were at MichiPUG one evening and the debates were on
<cmaloney> (2008 I think?)
<cmaloney> Diane Marsh was all over that
<cmaloney> Decided sitting in a coffee shop and swearing at Javascript was a better use of my time
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> not a bad plan for sure
<Zimdale> Swearing at javascript is always the best use of time.
<Zimdale> fucking javascript!
<cmaloney> Better for the blood pressure
<cmaloney> best thing I've seen all day: use a = void 0; when you want to make sure something is undefined.
<cmaloney> as opposed to a = undefined;
<cmaloney> because somoene might have redefined undefined.
<cmaloney> The last time I heard of someone redefining keywords was in Forth
<cmaloney> and was related to me by a programmer at Ford about a system that someone wrote that he was debugging (and swearing at)
<Zimdale> I don't think you can redefine undefined
<Zimdale> Yeah unless you've got some funky interpreter
<cmaloney> function foo(undefined) { undefined = 5; a = undefined; console.log(undefined); }
<cmaloney> > foo();
<cmaloney> 5
<cmaloney> undefined
<cmaloney> But yeah, you have to work a bit to be stupid.
<Zimdale> hmm interesting
<Zimdale> That edge case does not happen enough for me to use a === void 0 8P
<cmaloney> bah, replace the console.log(a)
<cmaloney> but same diff
<cmaloney> again, you have to work at it
<cmaloney> Almost makes me want to put: if (undefined !== void 0) { console.log("Who did this?!?"); }; at the beginning of my code.
<Zimdale> you can't set the global undefined
<cmaloney> right, but if your code is called from inside another function...
<_stink_> not anymore.
<cmaloney> ^^
<Zimdale> I think it may work within a function because of the argument thing.
<Zimdale> Guess it depends on your app
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> and it's not bad, per se, just another place where I scratch my head at some design decisions
<cmaloney> like NaN
<Zimdale> So did you get work cmaloney?
<cmaloney> not yet
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+CraigMaloney/posts/77FgMi5GGAD
<cmaloney> What I think I am: Bad-ass developer who makes cool shit.
<cmaloney> What my resume says: I adversely contributed to the world's Excel file problem.﻿
<Scary_Guy> could be worse, it could say "was part of the team that made windows ME"
<cmaloney> Not sure it's much better.
<Scary_Guy> you'll have to tell me the story sometime.  but hey, as someone who uses libreoffice, please make excel as fucked up as possible so we can get more to switch
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Was more a metaphor of the gap between where I thought I would be and where I landed
<cmaloney> There's probably a German word that encapsulates that
<cmaloney> WELTSCHMERZ
<cmaloney> TORSCHLUSSPANIK
<cmaloney> God bless the Germans
<Scary_Guy> gott mit uns :p
<Scary_Guy> apologees to any germans, had to go for the off color joke
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-21
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> How goes?
<rick_h_> TGIF
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> I can imagine
<cmaloney> How's juju 2.01 coming? :)
<rick_h_> good stuff, spent last night making a harry potter wand for michael's costume
<cmaloney> Oh, sweer
<cmaloney> sweet
<rick_h_> heh, 2.0.1 going along...bugs bugs bugs wheee
<cmaloney> How's the wand coming along?
<rick_h_> oh all good
<rick_h_> he needs it today for their party tonight
<rick_h_> so nothing fancy, some dowel stock whittled down with a spokeshave and some chisel work
<cmaloney> Ah, ok
 * rick_h_ doesn't have a lathe to do it up fancy-like
<cmaloney> Right. I was wondering that. :)
<greg-g> last day in DC for me
<rick_h_> greg-g: back to west coast wheee
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-mi to: Michigan LoCo | All About Us: http://ur1.ca/gikdc | Check out MUG: http://www.mug.org and CHC: http://ur1.ca/gmfcz | Michigan Repository Mirror at OU: http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/ | This channel is now logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | What time are we? http://everytimezone.com/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-16
<notlikethesoup> morning
<_stink_> hi
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> morning and such
<_stink_> courtesy of SneakyPhil who comes here now and again
<_stink_> https://twitter.com/kennwhite/status/919522184384729089
<_stink_> http://twitter.com/dangoodin001/status/919798487776034817
<jrwren> Good morning.
<jrwren> https://crocs.fi.muni.cz/public/papers/rsa_ccs17  was just reading that
<jrwren> kinda stinks they don't specify which hardware chips and in which popular hardware they are used for that RSA one.
<_stink_> that URL must be getting hammered
<rick_h> yea, going to be fun
<rick_h> I'm debating on if it's a good thing or not that I moved to google wifi for my network. I'd hope they'd be on top of updating things as it's a very push-update friendly setup
<rick_h> though guessing updating these thinkpads with older intel hardware...ugh
<jrwren> great read: https://uss-la-ca135.org/60/1960Judkins-Knott.html
<rick_h> jrwren: crazy
<_stink_> jrwren: thanks for sharing!
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: yea it sucks that they didn't specify hardware but from what I understand it is actually not an implemenation issue but an issue with the spec itself
<mrgoodcat> so most/all correct implementations should be vulnerable
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: i was refering to the RSA case. You are citing the WPA2 case :)
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: the RSA case is specific to hardware.
<jrwren> i'm pretty sure, but not 100% that all my RSA gen keys are OK since they were openssl software generators, not some TPM hardware junk.
<mrgoodcat> oh wow
<mrgoodcat> i didn't look closely enough
<cmaloney> Whee
<mrgoodcat> 2 major vulns in 1 day
<mrgoodcat> wew
<rick_h> party
<Scary_Guy> https://www.krackattacks.com for more on the WPA2 thing
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-17
<_stink_> hi
<mrgoodcat> hi
<jrwren> lol: https://github.com/juju/charm-tools/pull/313#event-1292737111
<jrwren> I love it when things are merged 7+months later.
<rick_h> jrwren: :)
<mrgoodcat> probably the dev ran into whatever bug you were trying to fix
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> wow! http://dragon.computer  this is great.
<jrwren> specifically the dragonfire part.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-18
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h> evening
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> howdy
<cmaloney> morning
<mrgoodcat> morning
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h> morning
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> chc tonight
<cmaloney> be there or be elsewhere
<rick_h> woot woot
<Scary_Guy> chc?
<mrgoodcat> ill be there
<Scary_Guy> oh shit, it's in the title, lol
<Scary_Guy> I keep forgetting about it because I can't code :(
<jrwren> how do you use linux if you can't code?
<jrwren> speaking of the topic, it looks like http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/ is dead
<cmaloney> Yes
<greg-g> sad
<cmaloney> End of an era
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-19
<dzho> that's where jcastro got into FOSS wasn't it?
<cmaloney> Yeah
<jrwren> jcastro was into foss before that.
<jrwren> he got that job because he was into foss.
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> Good Morning
<jrwren> looks like system76 finally wised up and made an excellent default desktop experience. I've got to try it, but just looking at the examples it looks like what I've wanted for years.
<cmaloney> That's cool
<mrgoodcat> whats different?
<greg-g> linky?
<Scary_Guy> just search system76 and look at pop!_os
<Scary_Guy> also, nothing, nothing is different :P  it looks like android for the desktop after 5.1 with everything being flat
<Scary_Guy> the real question is what does jrwren like about it specifically
<jrwren> the WM and KB shortcuts
<Scary_Guy> well, you can remap KB shortcuts of most DEs and I3 is the best WM ever so :p
<jrwren> that is work.
<jrwren> i want sane defaults.
<Scary_Guy> no such thing :p
<Scary_Guy> personally, I want some type of vector based environment in a VR setup, but that seems very far off
<Scary_Guy> for now all we get is a few proprietary toys on Steam
<jrwren> my computer works for me. i refuse to work for it. Anything involving changing defaults is not something I do.
<jrwren> I know... I'm a weird linux nerd that way, since most linux nerds are all about their own customization.
<Scary_Guy> surprised you aren't on iOS then or something :p
<Scary_Guy> but to each their own
<jrwren> I am.
<jrwren> and Macos :)
<jrwren> linux is for servers.
<Scary_Guy> OpenBSD is for servers :p
<jrwren> lolz
<jrwren> sure, if you love things running at 1/2 speed and you don't need any driver support.
<Scary_Guy> i want security though and don't really need anything else.  I'm not doing much
<jrwren> yup, its great at that.
<cmaloney> honestly I lijed Unity
<jrwren> it was better than most at the time.
<cmaloney> yep
<jrwren> ha! I broke 10k on stackoverflow
<jrwren> mostly from 2 answers.
<rick_h> jrwren: hah, congrats
<cmaloney> jrwren: Very cool
<Scary_Guy> unity was horrible but less than KDE in terms of memory useage.  Hell I switched from Mint to Debian for slightly more memory space
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-20
<_stink_> anyone else making paper clips??
<greg-g> ...
<cmaloney> _stink_: I hand-craft my own artisinal paperclips
<cmaloney> farm to paper
<_stink_> haha.  sold at farmer's markets i imagine.
<_stink_> http://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/index2.html
<cmaloney> What the hell is that?
<_stink_> perhaps the lost productivity of your day?
<cmaloney> Apparently.
<_stink_> o/
<brousch> cmaloney: Mine to paper?
<rick_h> morning
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> downside of offlineimap: downloading a week of bugmail upon return
<cmaloney> Heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-21
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How's the morning so far?
<_stink_> reasonable
<_stink_> the biggest compliment i can give a saturday
<_stink_> you?
<cmaloney> That's good
<cmaloney> So far so good. Dressed before 11am so I have that going for me.
<_stink_> hah
<greg-g> I took a shower today
<rick_h> Wow, big day
<greg-g> especially after a week in the RV/with campfires/in the woods
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h> Lol best shower
<greg-g> of course, interrupted with kids part way through. me holding the 1.5 year old while the 5.5 stands at my feet
<greg-g> almost relaxing
 * greg-g goes to eat breakfast
<rick_h> Moments, just have to get those moments in.
<jrwren> "Wednesdays and Saturday, also known as shower day. (i hate them)  bluck!"  name the song/artist.  :p
<cmaloney> greg-g: Welcome back
<cmaloney> https://yeabig.bandcamp.com/album/the-wind-that-blows-as-mountains-flow
<cmaloney> "This recording is a meditation on the Buddhist notion of emptiness and the necessity for radical social movements, past and present."
<cmaloney> Well, it definitely does that, I think.
<cmaloney> I wish this had a lyric sheet because having to wade through a 30 minute track to listen to this is a bit much to ask
<cmaloney> "There are only 350 of these limited edition CDRs of The Wind That Blows As Mountains Flow. If our species still exists in 1,000 years, these CDRs will be collectors items. The CDRs come in a home-assembled, hand-numbered, lovingly designed recycled cd case with a sticker of the album cover art on the front. The CDR comes with a lyrics sheet. Purchasing this limited edition CDR helps me recoup some
<cmaloney> costs associated with producing the record. :-) "
